# GOOD TIMES ORANGE COUNTY



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

GOOD TIMES OC WILL BE HAVING OUR FIRST PICNIC IN THE PARK AUGUST 11 
2007 FREE FOOD TO THE FIRST 100 PEOPLE WE WILL HAVE A BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS .WE ARE WORKING TO GET A PERMIT FOR OUR EVENT SO MORE INFO WILL BE POSTED SOON .


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

*OH SNAP!*


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

SATURDAY AUGUST 11, 2007


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 10 2007, 11:13 PM~7880451
> *GOOD TIMES OC WILL BE HAVING  OUR FIRST PICNIC IN THE PARK AUGUST 11
> 2007 FREE FOOD TO THE FIRST 100 PEOPLE WE WILL HAVE A BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS .WE ARE WORKING TO GET A PERMIT FOR OUR EVENT SO MORE INFO WILL BE POSTED SOON .WE WORKING ON A FLYER HOPE TO HAVE IT DONE SOON .
> *


will be there 2 support


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

I WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

DAMN AND WE MISS ANOTHER ONE....WISH WE COULD BE THERE ELI.... :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

PICNIC IN THE PARK
10am-4pm


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

ill be there homie


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT............GOODTIMERS


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

:biggrin:







:biggrin:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 12 2007, 07:45 PM~7891019
> *PICNIC IN THE PARK
> 10am-4pm
> 
> ...


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## *chinaundercons* (Jul 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:biggrin: for grande chi chi's and GOODTIMES!!!!! :biggrin: 










do you hear that?


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REM64_@May 14 2007, 12:12 PM~7900598
> *:biggrin: for grande chi chi's and GOODTIMES!!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 12 2007, 06:45 PM~7891019
> *PICNIC IN THE PARK
> 10am-4pm
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@May 14 2007, 02:55 PM~7901848
> *:nono:  :nono: THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: we arent gonna have any dancers there???


----------



## *chinaundercons* (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@May 14 2007, 03:55 PM~7901848
> *:nono:  :nono: BUSTED :biggrin: </span>[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]*


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:biggrin: had to try


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 12 2007, 07:45 PM~7891019
> *PICNIC IN THE PARK
> 10am-4pm
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

I'll be there :thumbsup:


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## *chinaundercons* (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 15 2007, 05:59 AM~7906582
> *
> *


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 12 2007, 07:45 PM~7891019
> *PICNIC IN THE PARK
> 10am-4pm
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@May 15 2007, 09:21 AM~7907760
> *I'll be there  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

Let me get this straight.... there are no boobs allowed? Is that what you're saying!!? :0


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 10 2007, 11:13 PM~7880451
> *GOOD TIMES OC WILL BE HAVING  OUR FIRST PICNIC IN THE PARK AUGUST 11
> 2007 FREE FOOD TO THE FIRST 100 PEOPLE WE WILL HAVE A BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS .WE ARE WORKING TO GET A PERMIT FOR OUR EVENT SO MORE INFO WILL BE POSTED SOON .
> *


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 10 2007, 11:13 PM~7880451
> *GOOD TIMES OC WILL BE HAVING  OUR FIRST PICNIC IN THE PARK AUGUST 11
> 2007 FREE FOOD TO THE FIRST 100 PEOPLE WE WILL HAVE A BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS .WE ARE WORKING TO GET A PERMIT FOR OUR EVENT SO MORE INFO WILL BE POSTED SOON .
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REM64_@May 16 2007, 01:23 PM~7917384
> *Let me get this straight.... there are no boobs allowed? Is that what you're saying!!?  :0
> *


 :nono: If they're real bring em! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@May 17 2007, 08:14 AM~7922719
> *:nono: If they're real bring em!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


how could they NOT be real!? if i can touch them then they are real to me!! i'm going recruiting for under 22 females with D's or larger :biggrin: 

this is gonna be the best picnic *EVER* :roflmao:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WAIT UNTIL UR WIFEY FIND OUT .I'LL TAKE TO RING SIDE SEATS TO THAT ASS WHOOPING :cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 17 2007, 02:58 PM~7925424
> *WAIT UNTIL UR WIFEY FIND OUT .I'LL TAKE TO RING SIDE SEATS TO THAT ASS WHOOPING :cheesy:
> *


no worries.... i told her the picnic was Aug 12th! LOL


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

looks lika good event. :thumbsup:


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

ALL I WANT TO KNOW IS... IF I GO WHAT ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO FEED ME???





:biggrin: 





JK.... SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE!!!! 818 RIDERS


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wence_@May 17 2007, 03:08 PM~7925981
> *ALL I WANT TO KNOW IS... IF I GO WHAT ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO FEED ME???
> :biggrin:
> JK.... SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE!!!!  818 RIDERS
> *


WE GONNA HAVE CARNE ASDA ,CHICKEN, SODA,CHIPS,AND WHAT EVER ELSE WE COME UP WITH BUT YOU GOTTA GET THERE EARLY CAUSE WHEN IT GONE IT GONE


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

Will be there GOODTIMES C.C 818 RIDERS


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

you knbow the tre will be there


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 12 2007, 07:45 PM~7891019
> *PICNIC IN THE PARK
> 10am-4pm
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 18 2007, 02:33 PM~7932071
> *WE GONNA HAVE CARNE ASDA ,CHICKEN, SODA,CHIPS,AND WHAT EVER ELSE WE COME UP WITH BUT YOU GOTTA GET THERE EARLY CAUSE WHEN IT GONE IT GONE
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 10 2007, 11:13 PM~7880451
> *GOOD TIMES OC WILL BE HAVING  OUR FIRST PICNIC IN THE PARK AUGUST 11
> 2007 FREE FOOD TO THE FIRST 100 PEOPLE WE WILL HAVE A BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS .WE ARE WORKING TO GET A PERMIT FOR OUR EVENT SO MORE INFO WILL BE POSTED SOON .
> *


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT...............................GOODTIMERS


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

we're tryng to get Zapp and Roger to play the picnic...... running into some problems with Roger, but you never know!!

:biggrin:


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 11 2007, 01:13 AM~7880451
> *GOOD TIMES OC WILL BE HAVING  OUR FIRST PICNIC IN THE PARK AUGUST 11
> 2007 FREE FOOD TO THE FIRST 100 PEOPLE WE WILL HAVE A BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS .WE ARE WORKING TO GET A PERMIT FOR OUR EVENT SO MORE INFO WILL BE POSTED SOON .
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 12 2007, 07:45 PM~7891019
> *PICNIC IN THE PARK
> 10am-4pm
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REM64_@May 20 2007, 05:05 AM~7940024
> *we're tryng to get Zapp and Roger to play the picnic...... running into some problems with Roger, but you never know!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I would definatly have to make it out there 4 that


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

me and you both, bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

*PLEASE BE AWARE THAT WE ARE NOT HAVING ZAPP OR ROGER PERFORM AT THE PICNIC...*
*APOLOGIES FOR ANY CONFUSION REGARDING THIS MATTER.*


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REM64_@May 21 2007, 08:14 PM~7952048
> *PLEASE BE AWARE THAT WE ARE NOT HAVING ZAPP OR ROGER PERFORM AT THE PICNIC...
> APOLOGIES FOR ANY CONFUSION REGARDING THIS MATTER.
> *


  



Its all good. Im sure Goodtimes will be holdin it down with or without zapp n roger.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REM64_@May 21 2007, 07:14 PM~7952048
> *PLEASE BE AWARE THAT WE ARE NOT HAVING ZAPP OR ROGER PERFORM AT THE PICNIC...
> APOLOGIES FOR ANY CONFUSION REGARDING THIS MATTER.
> *


THANKS ALOT CORN FLAKE SEE THE TROUBLE YOU STARTED .I THINK WE WILL HAVE A DUNK TANK INSTEAD WITH YOU IN IT . :biggrin: :biggrin: WE ARE GOING TO TRY AND GET PERMIT FOR DJ HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE THERE


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 21 2007, 09:01 PM~7952564
> *THANKS ALOT CORN FLAKE SEE THE TROUBLE YOU STARTED .I THINK WE WILL HAVE A DUNK TANK INSTEAD WITH YOU IN IT . :biggrin:  :biggrin: WE ARE GOING TO TRY AND GET PERMIT FOR DJ HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE THERE
> *


i cant argue with you on that one!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REM64_@May 21 2007, 09:20 PM~7952816
> *i cant argue with you on that one!!
> *


you like zapp and roger.. shit i figured u more of a john denver type


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 21 2007, 10:21 PM~7953304
> *you like zapp and roger.. shit i figured u more of a john denver type
> *


nah, more led zeppelin and ac/dc type sh!t, buddy :uh:


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

TTT FOR THE OC... GOODTIMES C.C


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

thats a day after my bday!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@May 21 2007, 08:24 PM~7952184
> *
> Its all good. Im sure Goodtimes will be holdin it down with or without zapp n roger.
> *


 :biggrin: you got that right!!


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blued -up -cutty_@May 22 2007, 06:42 PM~7958748
> *thats a day after my bday!!!! :cheesy:
> *


Sup Swiggs  
It's 3 days before my birthday! :biggrin:


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@May 22 2007, 09:28 PM~7959988
> *Sup Swiggs
> It's 3 days before my birthday! :biggrin:
> *


Do I hear party :biggrin:


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 23 2007, 07:28 AM~7961728
> *Do I hear party  :biggrin:
> *


NOT TILL AUGUST.RHONDA B-DAY IS IN AUGUST


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 23 2007, 07:28 AM~7961728
> *Do I hear party  :biggrin:
> *


I hope so :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 23 2007, 06:28 AM~7961728
> *Do I hear party  :biggrin:
> *


ONLY IF SHE NICE TO ME


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 23 2007, 01:51 PM~7964223
> *ONLY IF SHE NICE TO ME
> *


YOU HEAR THAT PRIMA BETTER BEHAVE.


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ray1313_@May 23 2007, 03:07 PM~7964892
> *YOU HEAR THAT PRIMA BETTER BEHAVE.
> *


BEHAVE IS MY MIDDLE NAME :angel:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@May 23 2007, 03:17 PM~7964948
> *BEHAVE IS MY MIDDLE NAME  :angel:
> *


And NO Mis is NOT my first name :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 12 2007, 06:45 PM~7891019
> *PICNIC IN THE PARK
> 10am-4pm
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

*DUDE!*


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@May 23 2007, 03:17 PM~7964948
> *BEHAVE IS MY MIDDLE NAME  :angel:
> *


SURE HA HA


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

MAN FOUND THIS ON SECOND PAGE. :twak: :nono:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ray1313_@May 24 2007, 11:25 AM~7970444
> *MAN FOUND THIS ON SECOND PAGE. :twak:  :nono:
> *


 :dunno: what in the hell are you talking about???


----------



## Goodtimeslife1941 (Aug 7, 2006)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES>>>


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REM64_@May 24 2007, 01:48 PM~7971393
> *:dunno: what in the hell are you talking about???
> *


meaning it was on the second page. :buttkick:


----------



## no envy (Sep 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

ORANGE COUNTY TO THE TOP IT GOES !!!!


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 12 2007, 07:45 PM~7891019
> *PICNIC IN THE PARK
> 10am-4pm
> 
> ...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

BRINGING IT TO THE TOP


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 10 2007, 11:13 PM~7880451
> *GOOD TIMES OC WILL BE HAVING  OUR FIRST PICNIC IN THE PARK AUGUST 11
> 2007 FREE FOOD TO THE FIRST 100 PEOPLE WE WILL HAVE A BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS .WE ARE WORKING TO GET A PERMIT FOR OUR EVENT SO MORE INFO WILL BE POSTED SOON .
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

raymond will probably be sleeping for most of it!


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

can we hop that day


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REM64_@May 29 2007, 04:36 PM~8002101
> *raymond will probably be sleeping for most of it!
> *


FU*CKER :angry: ANYWAYS IT'S DON'T THE STREET FROM MY PAD SO I CAN GO HOME AND TAKE A NAP :biggrin:


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

Take to the top .


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

A nice day in the sun is always a good thing. TTT

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

this is a family event! :angry: no boobs, or short shorts!! 

que no, rhonda?? :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REM64_@May 31 2007, 11:42 AM~8015574
> *this is a family event!  :angry: no boobs, or short shorts!!
> 
> que no, rhonda??  :biggrin:
> *


Why u puttin words in my mouth?? :biggrin: 
I ain't got no problem with booty shorts as long as the girl wearin em has the body for em


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REM64_@May 29 2007, 04:36 PM~8002101
> *raymond will probably be sleeping for most of it!
> *


And you and I probrobly will flake and wont be there to see him :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@May 31 2007, 12:24 PM~8015896
> *Why u puttin words in my mouth?? :biggrin:
> I ain't got no problem with booty shorts as long as the girl wearin em has the body for em
> *


ha ha!! i aint tryin to set you up!

i do agree.... no booty shorts unless you got the booty to support 'em! :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

ttt for my o.c fam~


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

MARGARITAS AND BUD LIGHT
:biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@May 31 2007, 10:58 PM~8020865
> *MARGARITAS AND BUD LIGHT
> :biggrin:
> *


thats at my house later :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jun 1 2007, 08:57 AM~8022409
> *thats at my house later  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT!? 

i thought all the boys were heading out to the strip club afterwards!! :biggrin:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

we were on page 2??? 

HELL NAH!! 

TTT


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REM64_@Jun 1 2007, 02:02 PM~8024253
> *WHAT!?
> 
> i thought all the boys were heading out to the strip club afterwards!!  :biggrin:
> *


Boy u thought WRONG! It's the GIRLS that are heading to the strip club afterward :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jun 3 2007, 08:08 PM~8035522
> *Boy u thought WRONG!  It's the GIRLS that are heading to the strip club afterward :biggrin:
> *


that works better for us.... the stripper girls are coming to the picnic after you all leave!!! :biggrin:


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 10 2007, 11:13 PM~7880451
> *GOOD TIMES OC WILL BE HAVING  OUR FIRST PICNIC IN THE PARK AUGUST 11
> 2007 FREE FOOD TO THE FIRST 100 PEOPLE WE WILL HAVE A BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS .WE ARE WORKING TO GET A PERMIT FOR OUR EVENT SO MORE INFO WILL BE POSTED SOON .
> *


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm slidin threw :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

its gonna be hot in august.... anyone bringing a plastic swim pool like the kids use?? :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

*~GOODTIMES~*










can they come to the picnic, rhonda!!? :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jun 5 2007, 02:41 PM~8047196
> *~GOODTIMES~
> 
> 
> ...


Sure just bring some brown bags!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

SUP HOMEGIRL


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

LOOKING FORWARD TO GOING OUT THERE


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jun 5 2007, 02:49 PM~8047254
> *SUP HOMEGIRL
> *


SUP QUEEN


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jun 5 2007, 03:02 PM~8047337
> *SUP QUEEN
> *


NADA GIRL GOOD TO SEE YOU THAT DAY AT ELYISAN PARK


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jun 5 2007, 02:56 PM~8047302
> *LOOKING FORWARD TO GOING OUT THERE
> *


LOOKIN FORWARD 2 KICKIN IT


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jun 5 2007, 03:22 PM~8047440
> *LOOKIN FORWARD 2 KICKIN IT
> *


  HELL YA


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jun 5 2007, 02:46 PM~8047228
> *Sure just bring some brown bags!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you are ruthless!! those girls are smokin... :biggrin: 

they are the newly elected GOODTIMES OC spokeswomen!! were voting them BOTH in this saturday. you dont want to miss it... :roflmao:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jun 6 2007, 08:39 AM~8052127
> *you are ruthless!! those girls are smokin...  :biggrin:
> 
> they are the newly elected GOODTIMES OC spokeswomen!! were voting them BOTH in this saturday. you dont want to miss it... :roflmao:
> *


THAT WOULD REQUIRE A UNANYMOUS VOTE AND I CAN GUARANTEE ELI AND RAYMOND WILL NOT BE VOTING THEM IN!!! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jun 6 2007, 01:51 PM~8054148
> *THAT WOULD REQUIRE A UNANYMOUS VOTE AND I CAN GUARANTEE ELI AND RAYMOND WILL NOT BE VOTING THEM IN!!!  :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *


you do have a point there.... :biggrin: 

TTT for fine girls in panties. i mean goodtimes!!


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jun 6 2007, 02:00 PM~8054217
> *you do have a point there....  :biggrin:
> 
> TTT for fine girls in panties. i mean goodtimes!!
> *


First u need to find some "FINE" girls in panties and then we'll talk


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

ok,... im on a mission to find some for the picnic!!


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jun 6 2007, 02:07 PM~8054665
> *ok,... im on a mission to find some for the picnic!!
> *


i thought the beach was full of women


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jun 6 2007, 10:19 PM~8057428
> *i thought the beach was full of women
> *


i got the beaches covered.... i need flyers, homie!! have some for me saturday  

if they're wearing a bikini and are under 25 they get the special invite!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jun 6 2007, 10:19 PM~8057428
> *i thought the beach was full of women
> *


in that case ill be at the beach house this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 7 2007, 03:03 PM~8061653
> *in that case ill be at the beach house this weekend :biggrin:
> *


thats a great idea..... its just about summer time around here :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT..........OC...................GOODTIMES ALWAYS.......


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jun 7 2007, 05:51 AM~8058527
> *i got the beaches covered.... i need flyers, homie!! have some for me saturday
> 
> if they're wearing a bikini and are under 25 they get the special invite!!
> *


GOT YOU COVERED


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

ttmft


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 12 2007, 06:45 PM~7891019
> *PICNIC IN THE PARK
> 10am-4pm
> 
> ...


~FAMILY EVENT~
Bounce house for the kids


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

bump


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

TTT FROM 2ND PAGE


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

page one, on top


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jun 13 2007, 07:46 PM~8100501
> *page one, on top
> *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

GOODTIMES TO THE TOP WE GO :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

ah man! i'm gonna leave some flyers over at this Dickies shop by my parents place. couple of hot little latinas workin there who broke their necks checkin us out cruising by the other day!! i'll just tell the wifey that chingo invited them!! LOL


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jun 18 2007, 08:36 AM~8126570
> *ah man! i'm gonna leave some flyers over at this Dickies shop by my parents place. couple of hot little latinas workin there who broke their necks checkin us out cruising by the other day!! i'll just tell the wifey that chingo invited them!! LOL
> *


SOUNDS GOOD TO ME :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

TO THE MUTHAFUCKEN TOP !!!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jun 19 2007, 10:15 PM~8139039
> *TO THE MUTHAFUCKEN TOP !!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 20 2007, 07:51 AM~8140399
> *:biggrin:
> *



TO THE MUTHAFUCKEN TOP !!!!  
AGAIN AND AGAIN AND AGAIN !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

you post whores :uh:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 12 2007, 06:45 PM~7891019
> *PICNIC IN THE PARK
> 10am-4pm
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

BUMP FROM 3rd PAGE.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ray1313_@Jun 22 2007, 08:40 AM~8153806
> *BUMP FROM 3rd PAGE.
> *



AND HERE WE GOOOOO !!!!

TO THE MOTHAFUCKEN TOP !!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

MOVING FROM 3RD TO 1ST PAGE :biggrin:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

ANOTHER GOOD TIMES EVENT COMING AT YOU 2 THE TOP 4 THE O.C. CHAPTER


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ray1313_@Jun 22 2007, 07:40 AM~8153806
> *BUMP FROM 3rd PAGE.
> *


this sh!t better not happen again :angry:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TO THA TOP FOR THA GOODTIMERS...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 25 2007, 12:42 PM~8172682
> *TO THA TOP FOR THA GOODTIMERS...... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 25 2007, 01:42 PM~8172682
> *TO THA TOP FOR THA GOODTIMERS...... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sup damion,

good meeting you and the fam on sunday. thanks for comin out and hangin at the highland park show.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

HEY J,

IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU ALSO. WISH I COULD OF MET MORE OF THE GUYS,
THE SHOW WAS GOOD LIKE ALWAYS, WE ALL ENJOYED IT. HOPE TO HANGOUT 
HERE IN THE OC MORE OFTEN AND MEET MORE OF THE CREW..... :biggrin: 
THANX BRO......




> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jun 25 2007, 03:40 PM~8173089
> *sup damion,
> 
> good meeting you and the fam on sunday. thanks for comin out and hangin at the highland park show.
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 25 2007, 02:59 PM~8173228
> *HEY J,
> 
> IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU ALSO. WISH I COULD OF MET MORE OF THE GUYS,
> ...



thats how we roll man.... always GOODTIMES :biggrin: 

this friday at main street we'll prolly cruise it for a few. hit me up later in the week.... make sure some of us are rollin out there. 

get to working on that ride. let me know if you need something


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

we will be there.....and NO Eli you cant buy this one :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by muzikman_@Jun 25 2007, 03:04 PM~8173268
> *we will be there.....and NO Eli you cant buy this one  :biggrin:
> *


you tease! :biggrin:


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

DANG A LITTLE OVER A MONTH AND THE PICNIC IS HERE :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muzikman_@Jun 25 2007, 02:04 PM~8173268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OK PETE BUT IF YOU SELL I GET FIRST SHOT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 25 2007, 01:59 PM~8173228
> *HEY J,
> 
> IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU ALSO. WISH I COULD OF MET MORE OF THE GUYS,
> ...


HEY HOMIE DONT MIND JASON HE AINT GOT NO MANNERS ONE TO MANY WAVES TO THE HEAD :biggrin: YOU SHOULD HAVE JUST STOP BY WHERE WE WERE POSTED AT AND CHILLED WITH US. THE KIDS COULD HAVE GOTTEN A POPCICLE OR SOME CAPRI DRINKS CAUSE IT WAS HOT MAYBE NEXT TIME


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

WILL DO...THANKS I'LL BE SURE TO HIT U UP THIS WEEKEND TO SEE WHATS UP!!! :biggrin: 








> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jun 26 2007, 10:04 AM~8178654
> *HEY HOMIE DONT MIND JASON HE AINT GOT NO MANNERS ONE TO MANY WAVES TO THE HEAD  :biggrin: YOU SHOULD HAVE JUST STOP BY WHERE WE WERE POSTED AT AND CHILLED WITH US. THE KIDS COULD HAVE GOTTEN A POPCICLE OR SOME CAPRI DRINKS CAUSE IT WAS HOT MAYBE NEXT TIME
> *


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 26 2007, 08:42 AM~8178867
> *WILL DO...THANKS I'LL BE SURE TO HIT U UP THIS WEEKEND TO SEE WHATS UP!!! :biggrin:
> *


COOL


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

im gonna be there for sure...especially cuz is gonna be in big bad orange county


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 12 2007, 07:45 PM~7891019
> *PICNIC IN THE PARK
> 10am-4pm
> 
> ...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jun 26 2007, 05:04 PM~8182531
> *im gonna be there for sure...especially cuz is gonna be in big bad orange county
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

COUNT DOWN ON THE NEXT GOODTIMES CC EVENT...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 27 2007, 08:46 AM~8186736
> *COUNT DOWN ON THE NEXT GOODTIMES CC EVENT...
> *


YEP


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

ask rhonda if i can bring some half-naked models for car photos


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jun 27 2007, 01:36 PM~8188257
> *ask rhonda if i can bring some half-naked models for car photos
> *


IF THEY FINE U CAN BRING FULLY NUDE MODELS FOR CAR PHOTOS OR WHATEVER PHOTOS  . I'VE SEEN THE GIRLS U POSTED AND THEY ANYTHING BUT FINE SO I WILL NEED TO APPROVE THEM FIRST!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jun 27 2007, 02:33 PM~8188665
> *IF THEY FINE U CAN BRING FULLY NUDE MODELS FOR CAR PHOTOS OR WHATEVER PHOTOS   .  I'VE SEEN THE GIRLS U POSTED AND THEY ANYTHING BUT FINE SO I WILL NEED TO APPROVE THEM FIRST!!
> *


i'm shocked!! :0 

i'll bring a catalog of potentials and you give the approval!


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jun 27 2007, 02:52 PM~8188817
> *i'm shocked!!  :0
> 
> i'll bring a catalog of potentials and you give the approval!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jun 27 2007, 03:26 PM~8189005
> *:thumbsup:
> *


this would be ideal... what cha think!? :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jun 27 2007, 05:05 PM~8189354
> *this would be ideal... what cha think!?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 NICE, VERY NICE !!!!

I WANT ONE !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jun 27 2007, 04:09 PM~8189382
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  NICE, VERY NICE !!!!
> 
> I WANT ONE !!! :biggrin:
> *


*X2!!*


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jun 27 2007, 04:05 PM~8189354
> *this would be ideal... what cha think!?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jun 27 2007, 04:09 PM~8189382
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  NICE, VERY NICE !!!!
> 
> I WANT ONE !!! :biggrin:
> *


u have enough sanchas


----------



## 67GTIMESL.A (Apr 10, 2007)

LOS ANGELES WILL BE ONE OF FIRST HUNDRED TO GET FREE FOOD :cheesy: 
J/K SUPPORTING ORANGE COUNTY 100% HOMIES "GOOD TIMES FAMILIA"


----------



## 67GTIMESL.A (Apr 10, 2007)

NO SEAS MENTIROSA :0


> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jun 25 2007, 02:02 PM~8173248
> *thats how we roll man.... always GOODTIMES  :biggrin:
> 
> this friday at main street we'll prolly cruise it for a few. hit me up later in the week.... make sure some of us are rollin out there.
> ...


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

cerg please please pm me i want a banner bad.Im almost done with my club items.I Have my copyrite,my sticks,shirts,plaque i just need my banner n website holla at me please man


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jun 27 2007, 01:36 PM~8188257
> *ask rhonda if i can bring some half-naked models for car photos
> *


so your the one that brought that model that was dancing in front of the stage at our show on sunday.. hell nah huerro thats wrong


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jun 27 2007, 04:48 PM~8189655
> *so your the one that brought that model that was dancing in front of the stage at our show on sunday.. hell nah huerro thats wrong
> *


negative, chavala.... wasn't me!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67GTIMESL.A_@Jun 27 2007, 04:23 PM~8189496
> *LOS ANGELES WILL BE ONE OF  FIRST HUNDRED TO GET FREE FOOD  :cheesy:
> J/K SUPPORTING ORANGE COUNTY 100% HOMIES "GOOD TIMES FAMILIA"
> *


hey, slick! did you get my message on your cell?


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67GTIMESL.A_@Jun 27 2007, 03:23 PM~8189496
> *LOS ANGELES WILL BE ONE OF  FIRST HUNDRED TO GET FREE FOOD  :cheesy:
> J/K SUPPORTING ORANGE COUNTY 100% HOMIES "GOOD TIMES FAMILIA"
> *


BETTER LEAVE GOODTIMER AT HOME THEN :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME
COME KICK IT AT THE PARK
LET'S SHOW THEM HOW WE DO IT IN THE O.C.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

AND TO THE TOP IT GOES AGAIN !!!


----------



## 818cadi (Nov 30, 2006)

we will do r best to go and give u guys the support


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 818cadi_@Jun 29 2007, 08:38 AM~8201587
> *we will do r best to go and give u guys the support
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 1 2007, 07:39 AM~8212403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DOES THAT MEAN YOU BUYING THE MEAT :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 2 2007, 02:46 PM~8219988
> *DOES THAT MEAN YOU BUYING THE MEAT  :biggrin:
> *


i'm bringing the family goat.... we can slay him pretty quick


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 818cadi_@Jun 29 2007, 09:38 AM~8201587
> *we will do r best to go and give u guys the support
> *


we will be there hommie


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 2 2007, 01:49 PM~8220006
> *i'm bringing the family goat.... we can slay him pretty quick
> *


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 2 2007, 01:49 PM~8220006
> *i'm bringing the family goat.... we can slay him pretty quick
> *


DOES THAT MEAN WE GONNA HAVE GOAT CHEESE


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

pretty sure the goat is good for meat and cheese :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

WHAT UP TO ALL GOODTIMES FAMILIA :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 12 2007, 07:45 PM~7891019
> *PICNIC IN THE PARK
> 10am-4pm
> 
> ...


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jul 3 2007, 11:57 PM~8231620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jul 3 2007, 02:30 PM~8228399
> *WHAT UP TO ALL GOODTIMES FAMILIA :biggrin:
> *


WE CHILLIN


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 1 2007, 08:39 AM~8212403
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hook it up with the shirt


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

bring it back, bitches!!


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Goodtimeslife1941 (Aug 7, 2006)

TTT for the homies


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT........OC...........YOU GUYS KEEP REPEN AND WILL SEE YOU WHEN WE GET BACK FOO'S!!!! KEEP THE COLD ONES COLD HOMIE'S
GOODTIMES CC


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

T 
T
T


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

a month away!? :0


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TO THE TOP uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 9 2007, 09:26 AM~8265926
> *a month away!?  :0
> *


yep almost here


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

DAMN ELI KEEP THEM COLD FOO!!!! ILL BE BACK HOMIE!!!! GOODTIMESCC


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

TO THE TIPI MOFO TOP !!!!!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jul 10 2007, 04:00 AM~8272979
> *DAMN ELI KEEP THEM COLD FOO!!!! ILL BE BACK HOMIE!!!! GOODTIMESCC
> *


Q-VO CHUCKIE WILL DO HOMIE .WE GOT YOUR BEER WHEN YOU GET BACK FROM THE SAND BOX


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

GRACIAS!!!! THATS WHAT FAMILIA DO HOMIE, WE LOOK OUT FOR EACH OTHER DOG, YOU KNOW I GOT THE FIRST BOTTLE OF PATRON!!!
GOODTIMES CC


----------



## 67GTIMESL.A (Apr 10, 2007)

LOS ANGELES WILL BE IN DA HOUSE 


> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 5 2007, 08:55 PM~8244714
> *bring it back, bitches!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

page 2 no mas!!


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

UP UP AND AWAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67GTIMESL.A_@Jul 10 2007, 10:09 AM~8275063
> *LOS ANGELES WILL BE IN DA HOUSE
> :thumbsup:
> *


BETTER BUY EXTRA FOOD THEN :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

hope everyone can make it out


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

GOOD TIMES


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 11 2007, 09:04 PM~8288966
> *:wave:
> *


HOPE TO SEE OUT HERE


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

UP UP AND AWAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 13 2007, 11:58 AM~8301662
> *UP UP AND AWAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY  :biggrin:
> *



YES SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRR !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

so is there gonna be any music at the picnic


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 13 2007, 09:04 PM~8305387
> *so is there gonna be any music at the picnic
> *


not sure we got the permit for music, but i'll find out.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 10 2007, 10:13 PM~7880451
> *GOOD TIMES OC WILL BE HAVING  OUR FIRST PICNIC IN THE PARK AUGUST 11
> 2007 FREE FOOD TO THE FIRST 100 PEOPLE WE WILL HAVE A BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS .WE ARE WORKING TO GET A PERMIT FOR OUR EVENT SO MORE INFO WILL BE POSTED SOON .
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 13 2007, 09:04 PM~8305387
> *so is there gonna be any music at the picnic
> *


city wouldn't allow us to have music, but i'll bring out the karaoke machine if anyone wants to battle!! :biggrin:


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

it's gonna get ill up in the piece!! :roflmao:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 14 2007, 10:54 AM~8307800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  hahahahaha


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 14 2007, 10:34 AM~8307698
> *city wouldn't allow us to have music, but i'll bring out the karaoke machine if anyone wants to battle!!  :biggrin:
> *



shit in that case... ill be the first one to battle you :nicoderm:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 14 2007, 04:45 PM~8309157
> *shit in  that case... ill be the first one to battle you :nicoderm:
> *


oh snap! you saw the spongebob mic, right? 

you sure you wanna step up to the plate? i spit hot fire,... dont let the newport beach, surf clothes fool ya!! :roflmao: 

*GOODTIMES *


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

If all goes as planned we will be bustin this out at our picnic :biggrin:  
















*GOODTIMES*


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

noice!! :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 14 2007, 06:19 PM~8309470
> *oh snap! you saw the spongebob mic, right?
> 
> you sure you wanna step up to the plate? i spit hot fire,... dont let the newport beach, surf clothes fool ya!!  :roflmao:
> ...



yea i saw it....is yours???


nah nah you got to watch out for me cuz this lady's looks can be quite deceiving


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 15 2007, 11:31 AM~8312508
> *yea i saw it....is yours???
> nah nah you got to watch out for me cuz this lady's looks can be quite deceiving
> *


 hno:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 12 2007, 07:45 PM~7891019
> *PICNIC IN THE PARK
> 10am-4pm
> 
> ...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT AGAIN


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

one day we go to page 3.... the next day there are "TTT" posts every 15 minutes! 

this inconsistency kills me :biggrin:


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 16 2007, 02:43 PM~8321099
> *one day we go to page 3.... the next day there are "TTT" posts every 15 minutes!
> 
> this inconsistency kills me  :biggrin:
> *


in that case you gotta do it from now on :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

what is this? monkey see, monkey do?? 

TTT :roflmao:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jul 14 2007, 10:10 PM~8310524
> *If all goes as planned we will be bustin this out at our picnic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


congrads i see its almost done looks hella sexy bring it 2 the valley


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

tt :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 12 2007, 06:45 PM~7891019
> *PICNIC IN THE PARK
> 10am-4pm
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

doing my job.... TTT :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

IT'S ABOUT TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 17 2007, 09:37 AM~8326864
> *IT'S ABOUT TIME  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: why you gotta talk shit on taco tuesday??


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 17 2007, 09:00 AM~8327034
> *:angry: why you gotta talk shit on taco tuesday??
> *


CAUSE YOU DIDN'T BRING MY TACOS :angry:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 17 2007, 02:21 PM~8329199
> *CAUSE YOU DIDN'T BRING MY TACOS  :angry:
> *


i dont know where you're from, but in the white neighborhood (excuse me, white community) taco tuesday doesn't even start until 3pm :uh:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

again, picking up the slack


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

CAN'T WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 17 2007, 02:23 PM~8329765
> *i dont know where you're from, but in the white neighborhood (excuse me, white community) taco tuesday doesn't even start until 3pm  :uh:
> *


WHERE I'M FROM TACO TUESDAY IS EVERY DAY  SO WHERE MY TACOS


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

we are straying off the main subject here!! *GOODTIMES OC PICNIC!!* 

(i'll get you some damn tacos soon :biggrin


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 18 2007, 08:21 AM~8335955
> *we are straying off the main subject here!! GOODTIMES OC PICNIC!!
> 
> (i'll get you some damn tacos soon  :biggrin
> *


OK THEN WE'LL GET BACK TO MAIN TOPIC .
PEOPLE WE ARE THROWING OUR FIRST PICNIC IN OC AUGUST 11 AT BOLSA PARK IN GARDEN GROVE .WE ARE PROVIDING FOOD FOR THE FIRST 100 PEOPLE THAT SHOW UP THAT INCLUDES CARNE ASADA ,RICE,BEANS,AND SODA.WE WILL HAVE A BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS AND PLAYGROUND IS CLOSE BY .WE TRIED TO GET PERMIT FOR DJ BUT CITY WOULD NOT ALLOW BUT COME OUT AND HAVE A RELAXING TIME WITH YOUR FAMILY .WHATS BETTER THEN SPENDING TIME WITH YOUR FAMILY AND YOUR LOWLOW IN DA PARK .HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE THERE .MUCH RESPECT GOODTIMES ORANGE COUNTY


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 18 2007, 10:01 AM~8336251
> *OK THEN WE'LL GET BACK TO MAIN TOPIC .
> PEOPLE WE ARE THROWING OUR FIRST PICNIC IN OC AUGUST 11 AT BOLSA PARK IN GARDEN GROVE .WE ARE PROVIDING FOOD FOR THE FIRST 100 PEOPLE THAT SHOW UP THAT INCLUDES CARNE ASADA ,RICE,BEANS,AND SODA.WE WILL HAVE A BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS AND PLAYGROUND IS CLOSE BY .WE TRIED TO GET PERMIT FOR DJ BUT CITY WOULD NOT ALLOW BUT COME OUT AND HAVE A RELAXING TIME WITH YOUR FAMILY .WHATS BETTER THEN SPENDING TIME WITH YOUR FAMILY AND YOUR LOWLOW IN DA PARK .HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE THERE .MUCH RESPECT GOODTIMES ORANGE COUNTY
> *


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 18 2007, 10:01 AM~8336251
> *OK THEN WE'LL GET BACK TO MAIN TOPIC .
> PEOPLE WE ARE THROWING OUR FIRST PICNIC IN OC AUGUST 11 AT BOLSA PARK IN GARDEN GROVE .WE ARE PROVIDING FOOD FOR THE FIRST 100 PEOPLE THAT SHOW UP THAT INCLUDES CARNE ASADA ,RICE,BEANS,AND SODA.WE WILL HAVE A BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS AND PLAYGROUND IS CLOSE BY .WE TRIED TO GET PERMIT FOR DJ BUT CITY WOULD NOT ALLOW BUT COME OUT AND HAVE A RELAXING TIME WITH YOUR FAMILY .WHATS BETTER THEN SPENDING TIME WITH YOUR FAMILY AND YOUR LOWLOW IN DA PARK .HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE THERE .MUCH RESPECT GOODTIMES ORANGE COUNTY
> *



so you say no dj is gonna be there...but can we at least crank up the music with a boombox :nicoderm:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 18 2007, 12:17 PM~8337762
> *so you say no dj is gonna be there...but can we at least crank up the music with a boombox :nicoderm:
> *


IT'S UP TO YOU WE JUST TRYING TO DO EVERYTHING THE CITY SAYS CAUSE WE DON'T WANT TO GET SHUT DOWN .IT'S A LITTLE KICK BACK PICNIC SO FAMILY AND FRIENDS CAN ENJOY THIER CARS AND LET THE LTTLE ONES RUN LOOSE  HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT OUT


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 18 2007, 01:23 PM~8337824
> *IT'S UP TO YOU WE JUST TRYING TO DO EVERYTHING  THE CITY SAYS CAUSE WE DON'T WANT TO GET SHUT DOWN .IT'S A LITTLE KICK BACK PICNIC SO FAMILY AND FRIENDS CAN ENJOY THIER CARS AND LET THE LTTLE ONES RUN LOOSE   HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT OUT
> *



oh alright i got it... i do hope i can make it out but you never know what life will throw at you


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 18 2007, 12:25 PM~8337855
> *oh alright i got it... i do hope i can make it out but you never know what life will throw at you
> *


THIS IS TRUE WE NEVER KNOW WHAT LIFE HAS INSTORE FOR US THATS WHY WE LOW RIDE LIKE IT OUR LAST RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 18 2007, 01:29 PM~8337890
> *THIS IS TRUE WE NEVER KNOW WHAT LIFE HAS INSTORE FOR US THATS WHY WE LOW RIDE LIKE IT OUR LAST RIDE :biggrin:
> *


Amen to that :yes:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

BUMPITY BUMP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

are you guys having a hop


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jul 18 2007, 11:09 PM~8342736
> *are you guys having a hop
> *


NO HOP WE DONT WANT TO GET SHUT DOWN THANKS FOR ASKING


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jul 19 2007, 12:09 AM~8342736
> *are you guys having a hop
> *


potato sack races!? :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TO THE TIPPITY TOP :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jul 19 2007, 12:42 PM~8345832
> *TO THE TIPPITY TOP  :biggrin:
> *




And let it stay there 22


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Jul 19 2007, 08:07 AM~8344339
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Victor "The Trophy Guy"
> *


WHATS UP VICTOR


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

yes


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

where every one at


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

PICNIC IN THE PARK
10am-4pm


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 18 2007, 09:01 AM~8336251
> *OK THEN WE'LL GET BACK TO MAIN TOPIC .
> PEOPLE WE ARE THROWING OUR FIRST PICNIC IN OC AUGUST 11 AT BOLSA PARK IN GARDEN GROVE .WE ARE PROVIDING FOOD FOR THE FIRST 100 PEOPLE THAT SHOW UP THAT INCLUDES CARNE ASADA ,RICE,BEANS,AND SODA.WE WILL HAVE A BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS AND PLAYGROUND IS CLOSE BY .WE TRIED TO GET PERMIT FOR DJ BUT CITY WOULD NOT ALLOW BUT COME OUT AND HAVE A RELAXING TIME WITH YOUR FAMILY .WHATS BETTER THEN SPENDING TIME WITH YOUR FAMILY AND YOUR LOWLOW IN DA PARK .HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE THERE .MUCH RESPECT GOODTIMES ORANGE COUNTY
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 20 2007, 10:00 AM~8353416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ARE YOU BRINGING HER?


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

so if i go to the GOODTIMES picnic....how will i know whos who


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 20 2007, 01:33 PM~8354429
> *so if i go to the GOODTIMES picnic....how will i know whos who
> *


JUST INTRODUCE YA SELF.......


TO THE TOP...................... :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT......ORANGE COUNTY.....GOODTIMES ALWAYS!!!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 20 2007, 12:33 PM~8354429
> *so if i go to the GOODTIMES picnic....how will i know whos who
> *


POST A PIC THEN WE'LL KNOW WHO YOU ARE


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 20 2007, 01:33 PM~8354429
> *so if i go to the GOODTIMES picnic....how will i know whos who
> *


pretty sure you'll spot me :roflmao: tell her who to ask for, eli


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 20 2007, 03:14 PM~8355136
> *pretty sure you'll spot me :roflmao: tell her who to ask for, eli
> *



why do you stand out or what


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 20 2007, 02:19 PM~8355158
> *why do you stand out or what
> *


HE'LL BE THE ONE CARRING THE SURF BOARD :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 21 2007, 07:51 AM~8358424
> *HE'LL BE THE ONE CARRING THE SURF BOARD  :biggrin:
> *


i just might streak through the park naked!! oh wait, there will be kids present. no can do :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 21 2007, 07:51 AM~8358424
> *HE'LL BE THE ONE CARRING THE SURF BOARD  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: at the park :rofl:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 21 2007, 01:12 PM~8359489
> *:rofl: at the park  :rofl:
> *


there are many advantages to surfing.... need i say more!?


----------



## WESTMINSTER*OC (Mar 4, 2006)

I JUST NOTICED THE PICNIC IS ON A SATURDAY..
DAMN I HAVE TO WORK.. :angry: ILL CALL AND CHECK IF ITS STILL HAPPENING AFTER WORK..
IM GONNA TELL THEM I HAVE TO LEAVE EARLY..


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WESTMINSTER*OC_@Jul 22 2007, 01:36 AM~8362544
> *I JUST NOTICED THE PICNIC IS ON A SATURDAY..
> DAMN I HAVE TO WORK..  :angry: ILL CALL AND CHECK IF ITS STILL HAPPENING AFTER WORK..
> IM GONNA TELL THEM I HAVE TO LEAVE EARLY..
> *


call in sick, sucka!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 22 2007, 06:19 AM~8362965
> *call in sick, sucka!
> *


DUH


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 21 2007, 03:30 PM~8360042
> *there are many advantages to surfing.... need i say more!?
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 18 2007, 09:01 AM~8336251
> *OK THEN WE'LL GET BACK TO MAIN TOPIC .
> PEOPLE WE ARE THROWING OUR FIRST PICNIC IN OC AUGUST 11 AT BOLSA PARK IN GARDEN GROVE .WE ARE PROVIDING FOOD FOR THE FIRST 100 PEOPLE THAT SHOW UP THAT INCLUDES CARNE ASADA ,RICE,BEANS,AND SODA.WE WILL HAVE A BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS AND PLAYGROUND IS CLOSE BY .WE TRIED TO GET PERMIT FOR DJ BUT CITY WOULD NOT ALLOW BUT COME OUT AND HAVE A RELAXING TIME WITH YOUR FAMILY .WHATS BETTER THEN SPENDING TIME WITH YOUR FAMILY AND YOUR LOWLOW IN DA PARK .HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE THERE .MUCH RESPECT GOODTIMES ORANGE COUNTY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WESTMINSTER*OC_@Jul 22 2007, 01:36 AM~8362544
> *I JUST NOTICED THE PICNIC IS ON A SATURDAY..
> DAMN I HAVE TO WORK..  :angry: ILL CALL AND CHECK IF ITS STILL HAPPENING AFTER WORK..
> IM GONNA TELL THEM I HAVE TO LEAVE EARLY..
> *


YOUR A FOOL.IT'S THE BLONDE IN YOU. THIS PICNIC HAS BEEN PLANNED FOR A LONG TIME NOW. NO EXCUSES FOO.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ray1313_@Jul 23 2007, 06:42 AM~8369382
> *YOUR A FOOL.IT'S THE BLONDE IN YOU. THIS PICNIC HAS BEEN PLANNED FOR A LONG TIME NOW. NO EXCUSES FOO.
> *


at least he has hair! :0


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 23 2007, 09:02 AM~8370125
> *at least he has hair!  :0
> *


I RATHER BE BALD THEN TO HAVE BLONDE HAIR :biggrin: JUST MAKES ME LAUGH CUZ WE HAVE BEEN PLANNING THIS FOR HOW LONG AND HE JUST REALIZED IT'S A SAT,COME ON.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

whatever, ese! blondes have more fun :biggrin:


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 23 2007, 10:51 AM~8370867
> *whatever, ese! blondes have more fun  :biggrin:
> *


SURE BUDDY


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TO THE TIPPITY...........................TOP!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt good morning raza


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

TTT GOODTIMES


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 12 2007, 05:45 PM~7891019
> *PICNIC IN THE PARK
> 10am-4pm
> 
> ...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

BUMPITY BUMP..................


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 23 2007, 10:51 AM~8370867
> *whatever, ese! blondes have more fun  :biggrin:
> *


no no no no thas not true at all


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 25 2007, 08:40 PM~8392215
> *no no no no thas not true at all
> *


i can prove it...


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WESTMINSTER*OC_@Jul 22 2007, 01:36 AM~8362544
> *I JUST NOTICED THE PICNIC IS ON A SATURDAY..
> DAMN I HAVE TO WORK..  :angry: ILL CALL AND CHECK IF ITS STILL HAPPENING AFTER WORK..
> IM GONNA TELL THEM I HAVE TO LEAVE EARLY..
> *


So you calling in sick right???


----------



## slammed87cadi (Jul 26, 2007)

ay Sick Six, im gonna swing thru, but all the GTMS cars put mine to shame...... See you there tho... sounds like a GOOD TIME .........


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

DAMN I CAN SMELL THE CARNE ON THE GRILL FROM OUT HERE!!!! YOU CANT BEAT IT HOMIE CARNE ASADA AND LOWRIDERS, SHIT WHAT MORE CAN YOU ASK FOR!!!!! BIG UPS TO THE OC........GOODTIMESCC


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jul 25 2007, 11:48 PM~8393715
> *DAMN I CAN SMELL THE CARNE ON THE GRILL FROM OUT HERE!!!!  YOU CANT BEAT IT HOMIE CARNE ASADA AND LOWRIDERS, SHIT WHAT MORE CAN YOU ASK FOR!!!!!  BIG UPS TO THE OC........GOODTIMESCC
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jul 25 2007, 10:48 PM~8393715
> *DAMN I CAN SMELL THE CARNE ON THE GRILL FROM OUT HERE!!!!  YOU CANT BEAT IT HOMIE CARNE ASADA AND LOWRIDERS, SHIT WHAT MORE CAN YOU ASK FOR!!!!!  BIG UPS TO THE OC........GOODTIMESCC
> *


HEY CHUCKIE WE'LL HAVE SOME COLD BEERS AND CARNE ASADA WHEN YOU GET BACK FROM THE SAND BOX HOMIE .


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TO THE TIPPITY................................


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 25 2007, 10:01 PM~8393131
> *i can prove it...
> *


hahaha yeah your a blonde hahaha


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 25 2007, 07:40 PM~8392215
> *no no no no thas not true at all
> *


OH YEAH CAN YOU PROVE IT .


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 26 2007, 08:34 AM~8395275
> *hahaha yeah your a blonde hahaha
> *


you're just jealous :uh:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 26 2007, 09:45 AM~8395760
> *OH YEAH CAN YOU PROVE IT .
> *


X2 :0


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

COME KICK AND HAVE GOODTIMES


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

UP UP AND AWAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY.................... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 26 2007, 09:45 AM~8395760
> *OH YEAH CAN YOU PROVE IT .
> *



you know i can n you know that because im a brunette


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 27 2007, 11:27 AM~8406518
> *you know i can n you know that because im a brunette
> *


THEN POST UP


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 27 2007, 01:46 PM~8407287
> *THEN POST UP
> *


or it didnt happend :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 27 2007, 01:46 PM~8407287
> *THEN POST UP
> *



i dont get that....keep n mind im slow but boy oh boy do i like to have fun


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

gettin' close! :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 27 2007, 01:36 PM~8407709
> *i dont get that....keep n mind im slow but boy oh boy do i like to have fun
> *


MEANS POST A PIC . RIGHT GTMS714


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 10 2007, 10:13 PM~7880451
> *GOOD TIMES OC WILL BE HAVING  OUR FIRST PICNIC IN THE PARK AUGUST 11
> 2007 FREE FOOD TO THE FIRST 100 PEOPLE WE WILL HAVE A BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS .WE ARE WORKING TO GET A PERMIT FOR OUR EVENT SO MORE INFO WILL BE POSTED SOON .
> *


  TTT


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

TO THE TIPI TOP IT GOES !!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

indeed.... we need to recognize who you are when you come out to play


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

damn have a goodtime OC!!!!!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

WISH WE COULD BE THERE


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

BUMP IT UP .................... uffin: uffin:


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slammed87cadi_@Jul 25 2007, 11:21 PM~8393622
> *ay Sick Six, im gonna swing thru, but all the GTMS cars put mine to shame...... See you there tho... sounds like a GOOD TIME .........
> *


it should be fun see u there homie.


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 27 2007, 10:33 AM~8405636
> *:wave:
> *


whats up art


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

TO THE TIPI TOP WE GOOOO !!!!


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 28 2007, 08:40 AM~8412823
> *indeed.... we need to recognize who you are when you come out to play
> *



plAy....huh


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

keep rockin, bitches :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

man you reeally are crazy...i just expected a surfboard


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 29 2007, 07:34 AM~8418186
> *keep rockin, bitches  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha damn jason u had long hair when u where a kid


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES OF GOODTIMES O.C


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 29 2007, 08:19 PM~8422465
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIES OF GOODTIMES O.C
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 12 2007, 06:45 PM~7891019
> *PICNIC IN THE PARK
> 10am-4pm
> 
> ...


2 more weeks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 29 2007, 09:19 PM~8422465
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIES OF GOODTIMES O.C
> *


 :thumbsup: 

we gotta support one another out here in OC!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 29 2007, 09:16 PM~8422445
> *man you reeally are crazy...i just expected a surfboard
> *


  i can provide surf lessons tambien! i'll even hook you up with the bikini (less is better, for aero-dynamic purposes :biggrin: )


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

ttmft :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 30 2007, 09:23 AM~8425309
> * i can provide surf lessons tambien! i'll even hook you up with the bikini (less is better, for aero-dynamic purposes  :biggrin: )
> *


Is that the kind u use?


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 30 2007, 01:57 PM~8427787
> *Is that the kind u use?
> *


yes, they are 58 sizes smaller than the ones you wear :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 30 2007, 12:57 PM~8427787
> *Is that the kind u use?
> *


WHY DO YOU WANT HIM TO MODEL FOR YOU ?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 30 2007, 02:14 PM~8428009
> *yes, they are 58 sizes smaller than the ones you wear  :biggrin:
> *


its ok dont hate because im mexican hahaha


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 30 2007, 02:16 PM~8428031
> *WHY DO YOU WANT HIM TO MODEL FOR YOU ?
> *


HAH! :roflmao: that costs extra


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 30 2007, 02:17 PM~8428043
> *HAH!  :roflmao: that costs extra
> *


brown eyes can get the free show! :0 :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 30 2007, 02:18 PM~8428057
> *brown eyes can get the free show!  :0  :biggrin:  :angel:
> *


ewww you nasty homeboy..


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 30 2007, 01:18 PM~8428057
> *brown eyes can get the free show!  :0  :biggrin:  :angel:
> *


HEY THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT PLEASE STAY ON TOPIC OK


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

lo siento


----------



## mike acosta (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 18 2007, 11:01 AM~8336251
> *OK THEN WE'LL GET BACK TO MAIN TOPIC .
> PEOPLE WE ARE THROWING OUR FIRST PICNIC IN OC AUGUST 11 AT BOLSA PARK IN GARDEN GROVE .WE ARE PROVIDING FOOD FOR THE FIRST 100 PEOPLE THAT SHOW UP THAT INCLUDES CARNE ASADA ,RICE,BEANS,AND SODA.WE WILL HAVE A BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS AND PLAYGROUND IS CLOSE BY .WE TRIED TO GET PERMIT FOR DJ BUT CITY WOULD NOT ALLOW BUT COME OUT AND HAVE A RELAXING TIME WITH YOUR FAMILY .WHATS BETTER THEN SPENDING TIME WITH YOUR FAMILY AND YOUR LOWLOW IN DA PARK .HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE THERE .MUCH RESPECT GOODTIMES ORANGE COUNTY
> *


ah shit, on a saturday? damn, gotta work. why are the good events on saturdays?? by the way, many props to last year's highland park show, that was my first time out from a 6 year "break".

mike, '64 schwinn, "tequila sunrise"
thee artistics


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ttt :nicoderm:


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mike acosta_@Jul 30 2007, 04:49 PM~8429600
> *ah shit,  on a saturday? damn, gotta work. why are the good events on saturdays?? by the way, many props to last year's highland park show, that was my first time out from a 6 year "break".
> 
> mike, '64 schwinn, "tequila sunrise"
> ...


good time for you to call in sick :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

food, family and lows.... might be on to something!


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TO THE TIPPITY...........................................TOP!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mike acosta_@Jul 30 2007, 03:49 PM~8429600
> *ah shit,  on a saturday? damn, gotta work. why are the good events on saturdays?? by the way, many props to last year's highland park show, that was my first time out from a 6 year "break".
> 
> mike, '64 schwinn, "tequila sunrise"
> ...


JUST STOP BY AFTER WORK


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

the bottom of page 2? :uh:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Aug 1 2007, 07:53 AM~8445275
> *the bottom of page 2?  :uh:
> *


MAN YOU FINED :angry:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 12 2007, 05:45 PM~7891019
> *PICNIC IN THE PARK
> 10am-4pm
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Aug 1 2007, 09:21 AM~8445516
> *MAN YOU FINED  :angry:
> *


just add it to my tab


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TO THA TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Aug 1 2007, 09:33 AM~8446199
> *just add it to my tab
> *


I TAKE CREDIT CARDS :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Aug 1 2007, 10:33 AM~8446199
> *just add it to my tab
> *


you are overdrawn


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Aug 1 2007, 03:24 PM~8448694
> *you are overdrawn
> *


you want me to t-bag you again? :0


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

UP UP AND AWAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WHAT UP PEOPLE :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

i've found me a new co-pilot for the '40.... she'll be working the "shift knob" when we roll :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Aug 2 2007, 11:50 AM~8456861
> *i've found me a new co-pilot for the '40.... she'll be working the "shift knob" when we roll  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT ABOUT THE WIFE?


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Aug 2 2007, 01:05 PM~8457025
> *WHAT ABOUT THE WIFE?
> *


oh yeah.... she'll drive her own car


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Aug 2 2007, 12:25 PM~8457195
> *oh yeah.... she'll drive her own car
> *


YEAH TO YOUR FUNERAL :cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

*WHERE IS BROWN EYES!? * :0 :dunno: 

she's gonna miss out on the picnic


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Aug 2 2007, 12:50 PM~8456861
> *i've found me a new co-pilot for the '40.... she'll be working the "shift knob" when we roll  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is she going to the picnic


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Aug 2 2007, 11:39 PM~8461901
> *is she going to the picnic
> *


X2


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT..............GOOD TIMERS CC....................


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Aug 2 2007, 01:36 PM~8457268
> *YEAH TO YOUR FUNERAL :cheesy:
> *


lmao :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Aug 2 2007, 03:03 PM~8458047
> *WHERE IS BROWN EYES!?   :0  :dunno:
> 
> she's gonna miss out on the picnic
> *


She's probably on restriction :roflmao:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TO THE TOP WE GO!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Aug 3 2007, 09:49 AM~8463850
> *She's probably on restriction  :roflmao:
> *


  i'm bummed


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Aug 3 2007, 10:13 AM~8464477
> * i'm bummed
> *


OH POOR BABY


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 30 2007, 02:18 PM~8428057
> *brown eyes can get the free show!  :0  :biggrin:  :angel:
> *



yea no thanks :nosad: 



o yea im here...just had alot to do these days


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Aug 3 2007, 08:50 PM~8468131
> *yea no thanks :nosad:
> o yea im here...just had alot to do these days
> *


hahaha the white man got shot down for the free show


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT......................TO THE BIG OC CHAPTER.......GOODTIMES CC


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

everyone knows i dont do free... my shit costs  

good to see brown eyes is still hangin, we thought you dropped oc and went to dirty ass LA :uh:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

~GOODTIMES~


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Aug 4 2007, 07:42 AM~8469817
> *everyone knows i dont do free... my shit costs
> 
> good to see brown eyes is still hangin, we thought you dropped oc and went to dirty ass LA  :uh:
> *



:0 u actually think id do that :roflmao:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TO THE TOP..............................


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Aug 4 2007, 10:08 AM~8470349
> *:0  u actually think id do that  :roflmao:
> *



:dunno: wasnt sure! you're cool in my book... see you saturday? :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 12 2007, 05:45 PM~7891019
> *PICNIC IN THE PARK
> 10am-4pm
> 
> ...


PICNIC THIS SATURDAY 10 -4PM FREE FOOD TO THE FIRST 100 PEOPLE THAT SHOW UP AFTER IT'S GONE IT'S GONE .WE WILL HAVE A BOUNCE HOUS FOR THE KIDS SO COME OUT AND KICK IT :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

only 5 more days!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

i just know the surf is going to be firing that morning  :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## GANGSTA BOOGIE II (May 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Aug 6 2007, 04:39 PM~8487062
> *i just know the surf is going to be firing that morning    :biggrin:  :twak:
> *


oh well


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

4 MORE DAYZ....................................TO THE TOP WE GO........ :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

YEP LOTS OF WORK TO DO :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

Can't wait to get in that bounce house :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Aug 7 2007, 01:30 PM~8494915
> *Can't wait to get in that bounce house :biggrin:
> *


its almost that time see you then


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT FOR THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA!! :nicoderm:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 7 2007, 04:00 PM~8496889
> *TTT FOR THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA!! :nicoderm:
> *


THANKS OMEN


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

roolllllllllllllllllllllllllll calllllllllllllll what clubs are rollin


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 7 2007, 04:22 PM~8496494
> *its almost that time see you then
> *


3 more days!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

i'll probably be there :roflmao:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Aug 8 2007, 08:41 AM~8502524
> *i'll probably be there late  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :angry:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

c'mon! you know me better than that


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Aug 8 2007, 07:53 AM~8502633
> *c'mon! you know me better than that
> *


YEP THAT MEANS NO SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Aug 8 2007, 09:02 AM~8502725
> *YEP THAT MEANS NO SHOW  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


ALMOST HERE TO THE TIPPTY .......................... TOP :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 12 2007, 05:45 PM~7891019
> *PICNIC IN THE PARK
> 10am-4pm
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT FOR THE O.C. CHAPTER


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Aug 7 2007, 09:55 PM~8499952
> *roolllllllllllllllllllllllllll calllllllllllllll what clubs are rollin
> *


Good Times O.C will be there :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ray1313_@Aug 8 2007, 09:21 PM~8508987
> *Good Times O.C will be there :biggrin:
> *



those fools!? :uh: ah, man... there goes the neighborhood


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

YOU CAN COUNT ON SANTANA TO BE THIER FOR THE JENTE DE GOODTIMES :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

its about that time
its a few days from now
its going to be a good day


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 8 2007, 09:42 PM~8509131
> *YOU CAN COUNT ON SANTANA TO BE THIER FOR THE JENTE DE GOODTIMES :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIE


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 8 2007, 09:42 PM~8509131
> *YOU CAN COUNT ON SANTANA TO BE THIER FOR THE JENTE DE GOODTIMES :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

dang..... couple of days left! i can almost smell the gas from the grill.... oh wait, that's my piece of shit carb leaking!!


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Aug 4 2007, 09:15 AM~8470111
> *~GOODTIMES~
> *


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Aug 8 2007, 11:07 PM~8510128
> *its about that time
> its a few days from now
> its going to be a good day
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS MANNNNNN!


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Aug 9 2007, 08:56 AM~8511773
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> dang..... couple of days left! i can almost smell the gas from the grill.... oh wait, that's my piece of shit carb leaking!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU A FOOL SEE YOU THERE JASON


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BUMP IT TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

Breakin out this saturday :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

*27 HOURS AND COUNTING*


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 12 2007, 05:45 PM~7891019
> *PICNIC IN THE PARK
> 10am-4pm
> 
> ...


HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE OUT THERE


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TO
THE
MF
TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

what up o.c ..gonna try my best to make it .....its the wifee's birthday..but still gonna try to work it out


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Aug 10 2007, 09:48 AM~8521152
> *what up o.c ..gonna try my best to make it .....its the wifee's birthday..but still gonna try to work it out
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Aug 10 2007, 10:52 AM~8521686
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Aug 10 2007, 08:48 AM~8521152
> *what up o.c ..gonna try my best to make it .....its the wifee's birthday..but still gonna try to work it out
> *


IT'S COOL JESS FAMILY COMES FIRST DOG


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

ITS ALMOST HERE FAMILY SEE YOU GUYS THERE 2MORROW BRIGHT AND EARLY


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

less than 24 hours to go


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Aug 10 2007, 12:58 PM~8523160
> *less than 24 hours to go
> *


YEP SO YOU ROLLING BY


----------



## 67GTIMESL.A (Apr 10, 2007)

WATTS UP MY O.C. FAMILIA .... IF ITS NOT TO MUCH TO ASK 4 
SAVE US A SPOT, BUT NOT NEXT TO FLAKER JASON EL *******.... :0 









> _Originally posted by classic53_@Aug 10 2007, 01:09 PM~8523255
> *YEP SO YOU ROLLING BY
> *


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67GTIMESL.A_@Aug 10 2007, 03:44 PM~8523847
> *WATTS UP MY O.C. FAMILIA .... IF ITS NOT TO MUCH TO ASK 4
> SAVE US A SPOT, BUT NOT NEXT TO FLAKER JASON EL *******.... :0
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67GTIMESL.A_@Aug 10 2007, 03:44 PM~8523847
> *WATTS UP MY O.C. FAMILIA .... IF ITS NOT TO MUCH TO ASK 4
> SAVE US A SPOT, BUT NOT NEXT TO FLAKER JASON EL *******.... :0
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

wish i could come to urs but im glad ur comin to ours :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Aug 10 2007, 08:34 PM~8525973
> *wish i could come to urs but im glad ur comin to ours :biggrin:
> *


WOULDN'T MISS IT BUT YOU BETTER HAVE SOME COLD WATER CAUSE IT'S HOT OVER THERE :biggrin:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Aug 10 2007, 01:32 PM~8522978
> *IT'S COOL JESS FAMILY COMES FIRST DOG
> *


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 67GTIMESL.A_@Aug 10 2007, 03:44 PM~8523847
> *WATTS UP MY O.C. FAMILIA .... IF ITS NOT TO MUCH TO ASK 4
> SAVE US A SPOT, BUT NOT NEXT TO FLAKER JASON EL *******.... :0
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: dam ...those cars look good


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ITS THAT TIME AGAIN


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

I HOPE ALL GOES WELL FOR YOU GUYS IN THE OC.....BUT WITH A FAM LIKE GOOD TIMES IM SURE IT WILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOD TIMES CC TTT!!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 11 2007, 03:41 AM~8527389
> *I HOPE ALL GOES WELL FOR YOU GUYS IN THE OC.....BUT WITH A FAM LIKE GOOD TIMES IM SURE IT WILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOD TIMES CC TTT!!!
> *


TIME TO GO SET UP FOR THE PICNIC :biggrin: HEY CHUCKIE HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOU GUYS IN THE SAND BOX


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Aug 10 2007, 02:09 PM~8523255
> *YEP SO YOU ROLLING BY
> *


right now im having some family problems  but i hope im gonna be able to visit....n take lots of pictures for me


----------



## Goodtimediva (Feb 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: 

Good picinic had a GOODTIME, have a safe trip to Vegas & Laughling, Nice Ride Rhonda I like the colors


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

SHOW WENT WELL. GOODTIMES ORANGE COUNTY WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS WHO CAME OUT AND SHOWED US SUPPORT.


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

CONGRATS TO THE O.C FAMILY LOOKS LIKE A GREAT TURN OUT WISH WE COULD HAVE BEEN THERE FOR ALL OF YA 
JERSEY LOVE


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Aug 11 2007, 07:53 PM~8531400
> *CONGRATS TO THE O.C FAMILY LOOKS LIKE A GREAT TURN OUT WISH WE COULD HAVE BEEN THERE FOR ALL OF YA
> JERSEY LOVE
> *


Thanks Jim  It was a great turn out, hopefully we can do it again next year for our 2nd annual picnic :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

We would like to thank all the clubs that came out and kicked it with us today
Santana, Sick Side, Uniques, Klique, Temptations, Latin Life, Imperials and Lifestyle. And any other clubs and solo riders. We hope you had a GOODTIME


----------



## byrds87 (Sep 30, 2006)

:biggrin: connected car club was in the house to suport good times o.c. and had a great time.....thanks :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

would like to send a special thanks to all of our GOODTIMES FAMILY MEMBERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT US LA,EAST LOS,818 THANK YOU GUYS


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by byrds87_@Aug 11 2007, 07:51 PM~8531768
> *:biggrin: connected car club was in the house to suport good times o.c. and had a great time.....thanks :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE GLAD YOU CAME OUT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Aug 11 2007, 09:00 PM~8531819
> *would like to send a special thanks to all of our GOODTIMES FAMILY MEMBERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT US LA,EAST LOS,818 THANK YOU GUYS
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY WE GOT THERE LATE BUT WE HAD 2 SHOW UP MUCH PROPS 2 THE O.C. CHAPTER VERY WELL ORGANIZED EVENT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

THANKS JESSE FOR BRINGING OUT THE ROSE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 11 2007, 08:12 PM~8531892
> *SORRY WE GOT THERE LATE BUT WE HAD 2 SHOW UP MUCH PROPS 2 THE O.C. CHAPTER VERY WELL ORGANIZED  EVENT
> *


THANKS CHUCH


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

thanks to O.C. for the excellent hospitality,had a GOODTIME  
oh and thanks for letting me get these pics jason


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Aug 11 2007, 09:05 PM~8531853
> *THANKS HOMIE GLAD YOU CAME OUT
> 
> 
> ...


I really wanted to see this car in person,love the color and owner is a DODGER FAN








cant wait to get this painted


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

huge props to all that attended and supported our picnic. it was a great turn out for us.... plenty of sunshine, sick rides and NO COPS ALL DAY!! *special shouts to SICKSIDE, SANTANA, LATIN LIFE, UNIQUES, KLIQUE, TEMPTATION, IMPERIALS, LIFESTYLE, GOODTIMES LA, CLASSICS, the solo riders and any clubs *i forgot (it was a long ass day!!). THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE... best believe we will be back next year bigger and better :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

*THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE *


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

u guys had a hella of a turn out hope we have the same im leavin rite now its gonna be a long day


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THANKS TO THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA FOR HOSTING A GREAT DAY AT THE PARK..


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: MAD PROPS TO ELI AND WIFE FOR BUSTING OUT WITH THE RAIDER QUEENS BURBAN,LOOKING GUUD.....








































:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

GYPSY ROSE...































:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

PROBLY REPEATING THE PICS FROM SOMEONE ELSE,BUT AT A DIFFERENT ANGLE?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TILL NEXT YEAR ,THANX AGAIN HOMIES uffin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE THE GOODTIMERS PUT IT DOWN ONCE AGAIN!!! THATS THE BEST PART OF BEING IN THIS CLUB, IS LOOKING AT THE PICS AND SEEING EVERYONE HAVING A GOOD TIMES!!!! BIG UPS TO THE OC FOR PUTTING IT DOWN, ILL MAKE IT NEXT YEAR FOR SURE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

hell yea, brother!! that's how GOODTIMERS do it  

props to SANTANA for the pics and attendance! GOODTIMES OC has your back for sure... see you guys next weekend


----------



## WESTMINSTER*OC (Mar 4, 2006)

HELPFROM ANY OF THE OC CAR CLUBS...
WHEN WE LEFT THE PARK ONE OF OUR RIDES BROKE DOWN IN THE CITY OF TUSTIN..
WE TRIED TO WORK ON IT BUT COULDNT GET IT STARTED .. THE CAR WAS TOO LOW TO FIT ON THE TOW TRUCK AND WE COULDNT LIFT IT WITHOUT THE CAR ON.. ** AIRBAG SET-UP**
WE HAD TO LEAVE THE CAR FOR A COUPLE HOURS.. WHEN WE CAME BACK THE CAR WAS STRIPPED..
IF ANYBODY HAS ANY INFO OR HEARS ANYBODY TRYING TO SELL SOME AIRBAG PARTS PLEASE LET US KNOW.. THE CAR WAS PARKED BY TUSTIN AND FAIRHAVEN. TUSTIN/ SANTA ANA BORDER..
HERE IS THE CAR AT THE SHOW..
I WILL TRY TO GET PICS OF THE TRUCK HOW IT USE TO LOOK..


----------



## WESTMINSTER*OC (Mar 4, 2006)

HERE IS THE ONLY PIC I HAVE OF THE TRUNK FROM A WHILE BACK..
IF YOU SEE SOMEONE TRYING TO SELL ANY OF THESE PARTS PLEASE CONTACT ONE OF THE GOODTIMES MEMBERS.. THANKS..


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WESTMINSTER*OC_@Aug 12 2007, 04:24 PM~8535964
> *HELPFROM ANY OF THE OC CAR CLUBS...
> WHEN WE LEFT THE PARK ONE OF OUR RIDES BROKE DOWN IN THE CITY OF TUSTIN..
> WE TRIED TO WORK ON IT BUT COULDNT GET IT STARTED .. THE CAR WAS TOO LOW TO FIT ON THE TOW TRUCK AND WE COULDNT LIFT IT WITHOUT THE CAR ON.. ** AIRBAG SET-UP**
> ...


that's fucked up :angry:


----------



## byrds87 (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Aug 11 2007, 10:09 PM~8532241
> *I really wanted to see this car in person,love the color and owner is a DODGER FAN
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thanks dogg the color is chevy indigo blue.......good luck w/ the cutty from the looks already looks good........


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WESTMINSTER*OC_@Aug 12 2007, 10:24 PM~8535964
> *HELPFROM ANY OF THE OC CAR CLUBS...
> WHEN WE LEFT THE PARK ONE OF OUR RIDES BROKE DOWN IN THE CITY OF TUSTIN..
> WE TRIED TO WORK ON IT BUT COULDNT GET IT STARTED .. THE CAR WAS TOO LOW TO FIT ON THE TOW TRUCK AND WE COULDNT LIFT IT WITHOUT THE CAR ON.. ** AIRBAG SET-UP**
> ...


sorry to hear that.

those bags are for teh birds. :angry:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WESTMINSTER*OC_@Aug 12 2007, 03:24 PM~8535964
> *HELPFROM ANY OF THE OC CAR CLUBS...
> WHEN WE LEFT THE PARK ONE OF OUR RIDES BROKE DOWN IN THE CITY OF TUSTIN..
> WE TRIED TO WORK ON IT BUT COULDNT GET IT STARTED .. THE CAR WAS TOO LOW TO FIT ON THE TOW TRUCK AND WE COULDNT LIFT IT WITHOUT THE CAR ON.. ** AIRBAG SET-UP**
> ...


SORRY 2 HEAR THAT BROTHAS :angry: WORD TRAVELS JUST KEEP AN EYE OPEN MADE A FEW CALLS HAVE A FEW FRIENDS OUT THERE IN THE STREETS HOPE FULLY WE CAN FIND THE FOOL :angry:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

DAMMM,SORRY TO HEAR WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR RYDE,THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF EYES AND EARS ON THE LOOK OUT THIER FOR YOUR PARTS .....


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

damn todd tell mr oc sorry to hear about what happend homie


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

*YOU HAVE GOT TO BE SHITTING ME!! * :angry:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

Is that falcon ranchero santana's newst member Turntable status huh!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT 4 THE HOMMIES


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Aug 12 2007, 10:16 PM~8539236
> *Is that falcon ranchero  santana's newst member  Turntable status huh!!!!
> *


i heard thats the hottest shit they got
:roflmao:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 12 2007, 07:24 PM~8537594
> *SORRY 2 HEAR THAT BROTHAS  :angry: WORD TRAVELS JUST KEEP AN EYE OPEN MADE A FEW CALLS HAVE A FEW FRIENDS OUT THERE IN THE STREETS HOPE FULLY WE CAN FIND THE FOOL  :angry:
> *


THATS FUCKED.....FASHO WILL KEEP AN EYE OUT.....


----------



## gunsNroses (Mar 12, 2007)

> Is that falcon ranchero santana's newst member Turntable status huh!!!!
> [/quote dont b mean thats the best they can do ! i guess they take anything know :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WESTMINSTER*OC_@Aug 12 2007, 03:24 PM~8535964
> *HELPFROM ANY OF THE OC CAR CLUBS...
> WHEN WE LEFT THE PARK ONE OF OUR RIDES BROKE DOWN IN THE CITY OF TUSTIN..
> WE TRIED TO WORK ON IT BUT COULDNT GET IT STARTED .. THE CAR WAS TOO LOW TO FIT ON THE TOW TRUCK AND WE COULDNT LIFT IT WITHOUT THE CAR ON.. ** AIRBAG SET-UP**
> ...


THATS FUCK UP :angry:..


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WESTMINSTER*OC_@Aug 12 2007, 03:24 PM~8535964
> *HELPFROM ANY OF THE OC CAR CLUBS...
> WHEN WE LEFT THE PARK ONE OF OUR RIDES BROKE DOWN IN THE CITY OF TUSTIN..
> WE TRIED TO WORK ON IT BUT COULDNT GET IT STARTED .. THE CAR WAS TOO LOW TO FIT ON THE TOW TRUCK AND WE COULDNT LIFT IT WITHOUT THE CAR ON.. ** AIRBAG SET-UP**
> ...


DAM homie that kinda sound like a in side job to me.... how can who ever took the stuff know how long they had to take ur shit...... HOPE u find out who took it :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

I have some pics.. will post up tonight.. just got back from vegas last night


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Aug 14 2007, 02:07 PM~8552672
> *I have some pics.. will post up tonight.. just got back from vegas last night
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

i really liked that cutty dam that shits clean FUCK the HATERS


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Aug 14 2007, 02:23 PM~8552869
> *i really liked that cutty dam that shits clean FUCK the HATERS
> *


WUS UP HOMIE. HOW YOU BEEN? HOW IS THE LIL ONE?


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ray1313_@Aug 14 2007, 02:51 PM~8553121
> *WUS UP HOMIE. HOW YOU BEEN? HOW IS THE LIL ONE?
> *


his cool he loves lowriders his always hopping his hottwheels and watching truucha movies and anything that has to do with cars in it............


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

IF U HAVENT DONE SO YET , U SHOULD POST THIS IN OFF TOPIC AND LOWRIDER GENERAL, SO MORE PEOPLE ARE AWARE AND CAN KEEP A LOOK OUT.............


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 14 2007, 05:26 PM~8554351
> *IF U HAVENT DONE SO YET , U SHOULD POST THIS IN OFF TOPIC AND LOWRIDER GENERAL, SO MORE PEOPLE ARE AWARE AND CAN KEEP A LOOK OUT.............
> *


what he said X3


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

im glad goodtimes had a good time...wish i would of been there  




> _Originally posted by WESTMINSTER*OC_@Aug 12 2007, 03:24 PM~8535964
> *HELPFROM ANY OF THE OC CAR CLUBS...
> WHEN WE LEFT THE PARK ONE OF OUR RIDES BROKE DOWN IN THE CITY OF TUSTIN..
> WE TRIED TO WORK ON IT BUT COULDNT GET IT STARTED .. THE CAR WAS TOO LOW TO FIT ON THE TOW TRUCK AND WE COULDNT LIFT IT WITHOUT THE CAR ON.. ** AIRBAG SET-UP**
> ...




if i see these parts out n about on the streets ill hit u up ASAP


----------



## slammed87cadi (Jul 26, 2007)

I HAD A GOOD TIME ON SATURDAY, THANKS FOR THE INVITE BRIAN. IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT. I THINK I MET MOST OF THE OC GOODTIMERS, AND EVEN SOME OF THE GOOD TIMES 818 CHAPTER. WELL, HERES MY CAR.... I PUT BLOCKS ON SUNDAY NIGHT TO LIFT THE FRONT UP A LIL BIT....





AT THE PICNIC....


----------



## slammed87cadi (Jul 26, 2007)

DAMN IT !! AS U CAN SEE MY PICS DIDNT COME OUT IN MY LAST POST.... HERE WE GO AGAIN !!!!


----------



## BIG WORM 714 (Feb 23, 2007)

ANY GOOD TIMES MEMBERS GOING TO MAKE IT OUT SATURDAY @ EL SALVADOR PARK FOR THE COMMUNITY OUTREACH FOR THE KIDS.


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Aug 14 2007, 05:14 PM~8554272
> *his cool he loves lowriders his always hopping his hottwheels and watching truucha movies and anything that has to do with cars in it............
> *


THAT'S COO THAT YOUR BOY IS INTO WHAT HIS DAD LOVES :biggrin: SO WHEN YOU BRINGING YOUR HOPPER OUT TO PLAY AGAIN?


----------



## DowN4WhateVer (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Aug 14 2007, 12:06 PM~8551632
> *DAM homie that kinda sound like a in side job to me.... how can who ever took the stuff know how long they had to take ur shit...... HOPE u find out who took it    :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


you got a point there..


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ray1313_@Aug 15 2007, 07:28 AM~8558996
> *THAT'S COO THAT YOUR BOY IS INTO WHAT HIS DAD LOVES :biggrin: SO WHEN YOU BRINGING YOUR HOPPER OUT TO PLAY AGAIN?
> *


ya hopfully soon


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DowN4WhateVer_@Aug 15 2007, 08:25 AM~8559368
> *you got a point there..
> *


que no i was thinking about it and thats what i came up with......


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slammed87cadi_@Aug 14 2007, 09:22 PM~8556729
> *DAMN IT !! AS U CAN SEE MY PICS DIDNT COME OUT IN MY LAST POST.... HERE WE GO AGAIN !!!!
> *


you were selling that thing not to long ago on craigslist, yea?


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Aug 14 2007, 07:57 PM~8555798
> *im glad goodtimes had a good time...wish i would of been there
> if i see these parts out n about on the streets ill hit u up ASAP
> *


no excuses this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## slammed87cadi (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Aug 15 2007, 11:29 AM~8561277
> *you were selling that thing not to long ago on craigslist, yea?
> *



ya i was..... i had plenty of offers but when it came down to handing over the pink slip i just couldnt do it. Ever since i wrecked my 81 cutlass about 5 years ago i have been wanting another lowrider, but never got one. Now that i have one in my possesion again..... im keeping it, and giving it all the attention i can. I had a good time at the picnic man. And u have a sweet ride. It was good meeting everyone there too...... THANKS

Is GOODTIMES OC gonna be ay Santa Ana High this Saturday?]


----------



## slammed87cadi (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey what happened to www.goodtimescarclub.com ? i tried to go on it and it says invalid?


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

SUP TO ALL MY OC GOODTIMES FAMILY JUST PASSING BY


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slammed87cadi_@Aug 15 2007, 01:22 PM~8561691
> *Hey what happened to www.goodtimescarclub.com ? i tried to go on it and it says invalid?
> *


punk ass greg and his "web hook-ups!" 
:roflmao: 

were working on getting it a nice makeover.... stay tuned. good meeting you too, man. not sure how many are gonna make the saturday thing, but sunday we'll be at the SA show.


----------



## slammed87cadi (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Aug 15 2007, 02:20 PM~8562505
> *punk ass greg and his "web hook-ups!"
> :roflmao:
> 
> ...


oh the SA show is sunday? thats the one from the flyers at Santa Ana High right?

i was thinking about showing up for a bit, just wanted to see if anyone from GTMS was gonna be there to hang out with...

Not being in a car club i really dont know many people that live the lowrider lifestyle, so it gets pretty boring just walking around alone....lol


----------



## slammed87cadi (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey i saw someone had something that said "CHASING A BITCH IS LIKE CHASING A BUS, THEY WILL BOTH LEAVE YOU IN THE END"

well, heres a similiar one for ya.... " BITCHES ARE LIKE BUSES, IF YOU MISS ONE , ANOTHER WILL BE AROUND IN 15 MINUTES " LOL


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

yea the sunday one.... there is a toy drive type thing on saturday is SA too. pretty booked, but would like to donate if possible.

cruise through the show. we'll be there....


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slammed87cadi_@Aug 15 2007, 03:29 PM~8562554
> *" BITCHES ARE LIKE BUSES, IF YOU MISS ONE , ANOTHER WILL BE AROUND IN 15 MINUTES " LOL
> *


PARA TU JAY!!


----------



## slammed87cadi (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Aug 15 2007, 03:20 PM~8562923
> *yea the sunday one.... there is a toy drive type thing on saturday is SA too. pretty booked, but would like to donate if possible.
> 
> cruise through the show. we'll be there....
> *



RIGHT ON, ILL SEE YOU GUYS THERE !!!! (SUNDAY)


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slammed87cadi_@Aug 15 2007, 03:29 PM~8562554
> *Hey i saw someone had something that said "CHASING A BITCH IS LIKE CHASING A BUS, THEY WILL BOTH LEAVE YOU IN THE END"
> 
> well, heres a similiar one for ya.... " BITCHES ARE LIKE BUSES, IF YOU MISS ONE , ANOTHER WILL BE AROUND IN 15 MINUTES " LOL
> *


" WOMEN ARE LIKE TIRES, YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN YOUR GOING TO HAVE A BLOWOUT" :biggrin:


----------



## slammed87cadi (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Aug 15 2007, 03:38 PM~8563032
> *" WOMEN ARE LIKE TIRES, YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN YOUR GOING TO HAVE A BLOWOUT"  :biggrin:
> *



HA HA HA 

WOMEN ARE LIKE TIRES, YOU NEED TO ROTATE THEM OFTEN, AND GET NEW ONES EVERY SIX MONTHS !!!!!! LOL


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Aug 15 2007, 12:29 PM~8561284
> *no excuses this weekend  :biggrin:
> *



dont trip ill be there


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 12 2007, 08:50 AM~8534000
> *:thumbsup: MAD PROPS TO ELI AND WIFE FOR BUSTING OUT WITH THE RAIDER QUEENS BURBAN,LOOKING GUUD.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Thanks Omen :biggrin: Nice pics


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slammed87cadi_@Aug 15 2007, 03:25 PM~8562533
> *oh the SA show is sunday? thats the one from the flyers at Santa Ana High right?
> 
> i was thinking about showing up for a bit, just wanted to see if anyone from GTMS was gonna be there to hang out with...
> ...


We'll be there


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Aug 15 2007, 04:38 PM~8563032
> *" WOMEN ARE LIKE TIRES, YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN YOUR GOING TO HAVE A BLOWOUT"  :biggrin:
> *


I see everybody got jokes :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Aug 16 2007, 12:16 PM~8570109
> *:biggrin: Thanks Omen :biggrin:  Nice pics
> *


 :biggrin: YOUR WELCOME


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slammed87cadi_@Aug 15 2007, 01:04 PM~8561536
> *ya i was..... i had plenty of offers but when it came down to handing over the pink slip i just couldnt do it. Ever since i wrecked my 81 cutlass about 5 years ago i have been wanting another lowrider, but never got one. Now that i have one in my possesion again..... im keeping it, and giving it all the attention i can. I had a good time at the picnic man. And u have a sweet ride. It was good meeting everyone there too...... THANKS
> 
> Is GOODTIMES OC gonna be ay Santa Ana High this Saturday?]
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS MANNNN :biggrin:


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Aug 15 2007, 03:20 PM~8562505
> *punk ass greg and his "web hook-ups!"
> :roflmao:
> 
> ...


MAN SHUT UP WHAT HAPPENED WITH YOU DOING THE WEBSITE FOR OC :angry:


----------



## slammed87cadi (Jul 26, 2007)

im gonna try to make it to the S.A. show tomorrow, hopefully ill run into the GOODTIMERS from OC. im sure ill recognize all your rides..... C U ALL tomorrow.... latez

eric

AKA GRAY CADILLAC lol


----------



## slammed87cadi (Jul 26, 2007)

damn i had to work, i didnt even get to go to the S.A. show, how was it? Did GOODTIMES OC GO?

Also, i put wood blocks in the front suspension to give me a little lift cuz i slammed my oil pan, and the blocks fell out.... what can i do to make them stay there? Any ideas?


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ray1313_@Aug 17 2007, 09:34 AM~8576362
> *MAN SHUT UP WHAT HAPPENED WITH YOU DOING THE WEBSITE FOR OC :angry:
> *


get your facts straight! i never said i was doing the website.... :uh: 
i talked to eli about it saturday night while you were getting drunk off your 3rd bud light :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slammed87cadi_@Aug 19 2007, 09:54 PM~8592896
> *damn i had to work, i didnt even get to go to the S.A. show, how was it? Did GOODTIMES OC GO?
> 
> Also, i put wood blocks in the front suspension to give me a little lift cuz i slammed my oil pan, and the blocks fell out.... what can i do to make them stay there? Any ideas?
> *


We were there, it was hot as hell. It was a good turn out but too many dubs for me :angry:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Aug 20 2007, 10:28 AM~8596107
> *get your facts straight! i never said i was doing the website....  :uh:
> i talked to eli about it saturday night while you were getting drunk off your 3rd bud light  :biggrin:
> *


In RayRay's defense by the time u got there he had already had Grey Goose and pineapple juice, 2 Midori sours, a Scooby snack and then some bud light  I know this cuz I made all his drinks :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Aug 20 2007, 12:14 PM~8597054
> *In RayRay's defense by the time u got there he had already had Grey Goose and pineapple juice, 2 Midori sours, a Scooby snack and then some bud light   I know this cuz I made all his drinks :biggrin:
> *


BARACHO!! :biggrin:


----------



## slammed87cadi (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Aug 20 2007, 11:11 AM~8597044
> *We were there, it was hot as hell.  It was a good turn out but too many dubs for me :angry:
> *



ya it was hott.... i still wish i could have made it out tho.... im not into dubs either, big rims on cars just looks tacky if ya ask me......


----------



## slammed87cadi (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Aug 20 2007, 12:36 PM~8597648
> *BARACHO!!  :biggrin:
> *



i believe its prononced BORRACHO.....lol


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

ok, you got me..... care to share wtf all that jibber is in your signature block!? :biggrin:


----------



## slammed87cadi (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Aug 20 2007, 02:56 PM~8598851
> *ok, you got me..... care to share wtf all that jibber is in your signature block!?  :biggrin:
> *


beats me????? i have no idea...lol i think its an image code from photobucket (a pic of my car) i guess it didnt come out,..... i just tried to change it, it wont let me... y not? :uh:


----------



## slammed87cadi (Jul 26, 2007)

hey so is this forum dead now or what? is there another goodtimes forum everyone is talking in?


----------



## slammed87cadi (Jul 26, 2007)

I WAS ABLE TO CHANGE MY SIGNATURE


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE


----------



## slammed87cadi (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 24 2007, 08:11 AM~8631789
> *HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE
> 
> 
> ...


any GOODTIMERS OC going to this?


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

WHAT UP FAMILY GOODTIMES C.C 818 RIDERS PASSING BY TO SAY WHAT UPS TO ORANGE COUNTY CHAPTER :wave:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slammed87cadi_@Aug 24 2007, 09:38 AM~8631982
> *any GOODTIMERS OC going to this?
> *


OC is goin to Soak City for family day :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Aug 25 2007, 09:42 AM~8638330
> *WHAT UP FAMILY GOODTIMES C.C 818 RIDERS PASSING BY TO SAY WHAT UPS TO ORANGE COUNTY CHAPTER :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Aug 25 2007, 11:46 AM~8638636
> *OC is goin to Soak City for family day :biggrin:
> *


i wanna go :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 25 2007, 10:49 AM~8638949
> *i wanna go :biggrin:
> *


Come on down. We're all meeting up at 9:30am, but we'll be there most of the day


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*G O O D T I M E S C A R C L U B ......2008 "WE COMMING"*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;GO AHEAD ORANGE COUNTY KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN;;IF U NEED HELP '';;;;DIP'N CAR CLUB IS THERE FOR YOU;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 25 2007, 08:14 PM~9303264
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;GO AHEAD ORANGE COUNTY KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN;;IF U NEED HELP  '';;;;DIP'N CAR CLUB IS THERE FOR YOU;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> *


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

is Goodtimes going to throw another picnic next year?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*ITS A WRAP.................WE COMMING!!!!*


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Nov 30 2007, 08:14 PM~9344666
> *is Goodtimes going to throw another picnic next year?
> *


Yes :biggrin: Date TBA soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

_AZGOODTIMES _


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Feb 16 2008, 01:49 PM~9958364
> *Yes :biggrin:  Date TBA soon :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Feb 16 2008, 02:49 PM~9958364
> *Yes :biggrin:  Date TBA soon :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



whats TBA


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Feb 18 2008, 07:38 PM~9974609
> *whats TBA
> *


DATE COMING SOON " TO BE ADVISED"


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Feb 25 2008, 02:33 PM~10026534
> *DATE COMING SOON " TO BE ADVISED"
> *




its true what they say...you learn something new everyday


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

uffin: WASSS SAPPINN GOODTIMES JENTE


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

Our 2nd Annual Picnic will be held Sunday, August 10th 2008 :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

same place???


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Mar 18 2008, 04:23 PM~10199680
> *same place???
> *


 
:ugh: :ugh:   :uh: :uh:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Mar 19 2008, 03:24 PM~10207808
> *:ugh:  :ugh:      :uh:  :uh:
> *


 it hasnt been decided????


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Mar 19 2008, 03:33 PM~10207874
> *it hasnt been decided????
> *


same place.......


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Mar 20 2008, 09:09 AM~10214293
> *same place.......
> *



oh alright


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*"FULLTIME HUSTLE" WILL DEFENETLY BE OUT THERE TO SUPPORT MY GOODTIMES OC FAMILIA!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

nicely rounded tires on this ride


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT 
TO THE HOMIES FROM GOOD TIMES O*C


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

*OLD MEMORIES FLASHBACKS*


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

THANKS FOR THE POST


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

We will see you there :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Goodtimes will certainly be having a goodtime at the picnic. 

I'll swing by for a while Eli and enjoy the festivities with you all.

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jul 18 2008, 09:15 PM~11125195
> *We will see you there :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Jul 19 2008, 10:06 AM~11127075
> *Goodtimes will certainly be having a goodtime at the picnic.
> 
> *



how clever


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Jul 19 2008, 09:06 AM~11127075
> *Goodtimes will certainly be having a goodtime at the picnic.
> 
> I'll swing by for a while Eli and enjoy the festivities with you all.
> ...


SEE YOU THERE VICTOR


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

Sunday, August 10th


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

IN MY FAMILIA,I WAS THE ONLY 1 NOT BORN IN O.C(ELA)ALL THE REST WHERE,BUT STILL.........








TTT FOR THE GOODTIMES FAMILIA :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT FOR GOODTIMES!!!!


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

:cheesy: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

when is this


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

get there early - raymond will eat most of the food before 11am! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 23 2008, 05:47 PM~11162384
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this is so true for me :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 24 2008, 09:53 AM~11167635
> *this is so true for me :biggrin:
> *


u showin up this time :uh: :0


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 23 2008, 05:27 PM~11162707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we gonna do a tug a war so be READY :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Jul 23 2008, 06:43 PM~11162872
> *when is this
> *


sunday August 10th :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

COME OUT AND CHILL WITH THE FAMILY FREE FOOD TO FIRST 100 PEOPLE AND BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 24 2008, 05:58 AM~11166511
> *get there early - raymond will eat most of the food before 11am!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:GOODTIMES


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT FOR THE BIG O.C.


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BACK TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jul 26 2008, 08:50 PM~11187253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

WASAPANIN MY LONG TIME NO C " GOODTIMERS " !!!!??? :biggrin: 

COMO ESTAN TODOS ?


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocstaH_@Jul 27 2008, 07:53 PM~11193029
> *WASAPANIN MY LONG TIME NO C " GOODTIMERS " !!!!??? :biggrin:
> 
> COMO ESTAN TODOS ?
> *


come on down mr locstah :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

stoked on the oc events. keep 'em coming...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jul 26 2008, 07:50 PM~11187253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT :yes:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 28 2008, 09:03 AM~11195837
> *come on down mr locstah  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jul 26 2008, 07:50 PM~11187253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

ALMOST HERE :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THANX FOR THE HOOKUP ELI :thumbsup: .......TTMFT GOODTIMES!!


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

TTT for the oc!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

1 more week :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TAKING THIS TO THE MOFO'KN TOP :rant:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 2 2008, 10:46 AM~11241409
> *THANX FOR THE HOOKUP ELI :thumbsup: .......TTMFT GOODTIMES!!
> *


:thumbsup: No problema. Much deserved


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 2 2008, 09:46 AM~11241409
> *THANX FOR THE HOOKUP ELI :thumbsup: .......TTMFT GOODTIMES!!
> *


ANY TIME VICTOR LIKE RHONDA SAID MUCH DESERVED YOU GOOD PEEPS :biggrin: SEE AT THE PICNIC AND EVERY BODY ELSE


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WE ALL HAD A "GOODTIME" LAST YEAR ,JUST WAITING FOR A COUPLE OF DAYS FOR ANOTHER 1,QUE NO? :thumbsup: :wave: :nicoderm: :yes: :rant:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 4 2008, 02:25 PM~11256550
> *WE ALL HAD A "GOODTIME" LAST YEAR ,JUST WAITING FOR A COUPLE OF DAYS FOR ANOTHER 1,QUE NO? :thumbsup:  :wave:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :rant:
> *


 :yes: :yes: R u ready for the tug-a-war??


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

Come kick it with the GoodTimes Familia


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 4 2008, 02:25 PM~11256550
> *WE ALL HAD A "GOODTIME" LAST YEAR ,JUST WAITING FOR A COUPLE OF DAYS FOR ANOTHER 1,QUE NO? :thumbsup:  :wave:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :rant:
> *


whats up vic. who u going with


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Aug 4 2008, 03:49 PM~11257936
> *:yes:  :yes:  R u ready for the tug-a-war??
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Aug 5 2008, 08:54 AM~11263646
> *whats up vic. who u going with
> *


HMMM,I'M GOING WITH MY WIFE,BUT I'M ROLLIN WITH SANTANA :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Aug 4 2008, 08:05 PM~11260048
> *TTT *


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.  
10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
3 1/2 HOURS LONG NONE STOP CHICANO HIP HOP MUSIC.  
THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST EVER IF NOT THE BEST DVD WE HAVE EVER PUT OUT  .
YOU HAVE TO CHECK THIS ONE OUT FOR SURE,  
NONE STOP ACTION CAR CLUB INTERVIEWS  
SHOUT OUTS AND TONS OF HOT BABE'S. :biggrin: 
O.G.RIDER HAS BROUGHT IT TO YOU LIKE NOBODY ELSE HAS BEFORE. :0 
OH WE HAVE A TWO SIDED COVER IN A ULTRA CLEAR CASE, 
NOBODY ELSE HAS THAT EITHER. :0 
ALL THE PICS ON THIS DVD ARE SHOW'S WE FILMED HERE IN THIS DVD.  



















JUST GOT TO KNOW , DO YOU LIKE IT. !!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 6 2008, 10:34 AM~11274657
> *WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.
> 10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
> BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
> ...


GOTTA GET ME A COPY TONY


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

i thought you guys werent going to use the pics of the third girl from left. your boy was taking pics right beside me and then we heard her say she was 17 :0 lol
it's all good though...i'm sure she's 18 by now


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

SHE LOOKS 18 :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Aug 7 2008, 01:31 PM~11285690
> *SHE LOOKS 18 :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin: :yes: :biggrin: :yes: :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 6 2008, 09:08 PM~11280182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN WHAT THEY PUTTING IN THE CHICKEN THESE DAYS.... :wow: 

TO THE TOP WE GO!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Aug 7 2008, 03:27 PM~11287256
> *DAMN WHAT THEY PUTTING IN THE CHICKEN THESE DAYS.... :wow:
> 
> TO THE TOP WE GO!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


TTT


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

2 more days :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

BUMP US UP...........


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

YA MERO


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

GONNA BE SOME GOODTIMES FO SHO!!!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Aug 8 2008, 08:42 PM~11298470
> *GONNA BE SOME GOODTIMES FO SHO!!!!!
> *


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

IS JULIO AND THE REST OF SUENOS SHOWING UP?


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 9 2008, 10:24 AM~11300655
> *IS JULIO AND THE REST OF SUENOS SHOWING UP?
> *


LATIN LIFE (PRIMO) & SUENOS CC ARE SHOWING UP WITH DA GRILL & DA BEER! AND THAT'S FOE SHOW! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

I will be there tomorrow sounds like a good time!

John


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 60delivery_@Aug 9 2008, 05:19 PM~11302906
> *I will be there tomorrow sounds like a good time!
> 
> John
> *


we'll see every one tomarrow


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SEPT. 7TH CHOLO DJ FUNDRAISER
WIENERSCHNITZEL'S
4229 WOODRUFF
LAKEWOOD CS. 90713
ROLL IN 7-10AM
SHOW TIME 10-4PM
CARS $15 DONATION
MOTORCYCLES/BIKES $10 DONATION
RAFFLES,TROPHIES FOOD
100% OF ALL PROCEEDS TO GO TO LEGAL EXPENSES
GRACIAS TO ALL IN ADVANCE, EVEN TO THE HATERS.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 9 2008, 09:24 AM~11300655
> *IS JULIO AND THE REST OF SUENOS SHOWING UP?
> *


yes sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:angry: missed it...........had other things to take care of.........


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks 2 all that came out today and had a Goodtime with us  
Santana, Temptations, Uniques, Suenos, Sick Side, Latin Life, Old Traditions, Shades of Brown, Illustrious, any clubs I forgot to mention & all solo riders.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

GLAD IT WAS GOOD FOR ALL. SORRY I MISSED IT.


----------



## mr. monte (Dec 29, 2007)

THANKS GOODTIMES OC FOR A GREAT TURN OUT :thumbsup: I'LL POST UP SOME PICTURES AND A VIDEO FOR THOSE THAT COULDN'T GO


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks GOODTIMES,had a great time :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ANY FOOD LEFT???????


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

Time to eat. . . . . . . . . . .

















and drink :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Aug 10 2008, 07:15 PM~11310017
> *Thanks 2 all that came out today and had a Goodtime with us
> Santana, Temptations, Uniques, Suenos, Sick Side, Latin Life, Old Traditions, Shades of Brown, Illustrious, any clubs I forgot to mention & all solo riders.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

Hoppin It On Bristol :thumbsup:
i'll put up the video tomorrow


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

for the homie Victor :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

the omen is looking good


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

Nice pics as always . . . .Thanks Big Mike  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Aug 11 2008, 10:18 AM~11314699
> *Nice pics as always . . . .Thanks Big Mike   :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Aug 11 2008, 11:18 AM~11314699
> *Nice pics as always . . . .Thanks Big Mike   :thumbsup:
> *


Yea those were great pics ! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey Thanks Eli, Rhonda, Raymond, Damion, and everyone at Goodtimes Car Club! That was a great picnic! I was glad everyone from OC got together and just had a great day! 

Two Thumbs up!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

THAT GIG LOOKED LIKE A REAL FIRME GATHERING OF PEOPLE AND GREAT CARS.


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 11 2008, 10:56 AM~11314509
> *the omen is looking good
> *


WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU???????...... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Aug 11 2008, 04:09 PM~11317178
> *THAT GIG LOOKED LIKE A REAL FIRME GATHERING OF PEOPLE AND GREAT CARS.
> *



YES IT WAS NEXT TIME COME ON DOWN ....


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Aug 11 2008, 02:57 PM~11316606
> *Hey Thanks Eli, Rhonda, Raymond, Damion,  and everyone at Goodtimes Car Club! That was a great picnic! I was glad everyone from OC got together and just had a great day!
> 
> Two Thumbs up!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:      :biggrin:
> *



THANKS BROTHA.... GLAD YOU CAME DOWN AND HUNG OUT........ :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Aug 11 2008, 01:53 PM~11316557
> *Yea those were great pics !    :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks. i still got a few more plus some video clips


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Aug 11 2008, 04:36 PM~11317382
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU???????......  :0  :biggrin:
> *


little case of the hang overs from saturday night


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Aug 11 2008, 02:57 PM~11316606
> *Hey Thanks Eli, Rhonda, Raymond, Damion,  and everyone at Goodtimes Car Club! That was a great picnic! I was glad everyone from OC got together and just had a great day!
> 
> Two Thumbs up!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:      :biggrin:
> *


Glad u could make it out. Hope 2 c u there again next year


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

GOODTIMES OC WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT OUR PICNIC .IT WAS GREAT SEEING EVERY ONE JUST CHILLING AND CRUISING THREW THE PARK .WE HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE NEXT YEAR


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

AIGHT,SORRY BOUT THE LATENESS,(COULDN'T FIND THE CAMERA,USUALLY USE MY CAMERA PHONE)BUT THANX TO THE FAMILIA DE GOODTIMES FOR HOSTING 1 BADASS EVENT,MY BAD ,"PICNIC"  ,,PRETTY SURE ALL OF THESE O.C C.C'S APRICIATED THAT DAY FOSHO,WELL,HERES THE PICS OF EVERYBODY THAT WAS PRESENT........


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

..


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

DAMM,PHOTOBUCKET LOCKED UP ON ME :twak:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

..
















































:machinegun: :twak: :guns: :burn: :banghead:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

..


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

CHINGADO...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

..
























































































AND OLD TRADITIONS(WHOLE LOT OF PICS GOT ERASED :twak: )


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HOMIES DE O.C
























EVEN THOU I LOST ACOUPLE OF PICS(THE ONES OF THE HOP :twak
AS FOR US,SANTANA WOULD LIKE TO THANK GOODTIMES FAMILIA FOR A GREAT DAY AT THE PARK


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

orale Vic :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TOO BAD I LOST SUM GOOD ONES LIKE THAT OF THE 60 PANEL,IT WAS TIGHT


----------



## BIG WORM 714 (Feb 23, 2007)

Are any of you going to be able to make it out this saturday to el salvador park for the back pak give away for the kids? Its from 8am-3pm, and we need to bring an unwrapped toy. Hope to see you guys out there.


----------



## 60delivery (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 13 2008, 07:52 PM~11338084
> *TOO BAD I LOST SUM GOOD ONES LIKE THAT OF THE 60 PANEL,IT WAS TIGHT
> *


I was only there for a little bit, when I figure out how to post a pic I will. It looked like a good turn out after I left.


John


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 13 2008, 07:35 PM~11337893
> *
> AS FOR US,SANTANA WOULD LIKE TO THANK GOODTIMES FAMILIA FOR A GREAT DAY AT THE PARK
> 
> ...


Nice pics Victor! Gracias for comin out. It was a good day, good turn out & GoodTimes :biggrin: We will definately be doing it again next year


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 13 2008, 09:14 PM~11339006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we used to own that 69 wagon


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Aug 13 2008, 08:16 PM~11339020
> *we used to own that 69 wagon
> *


cool. i seen it around town a few time :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 13 2008, 09:18 PM~11339038
> *cool. i seen it around town a few time :thumbsup:
> *


It was stock when we sold. I do miss it. . . .i used to mix drinks out of the back :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 13 2008, 09:08 PM~11339514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Nice PICTURE........*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Aug 13 2008, 09:09 PM~11339530
> *Nice PICTURE........
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 13 2008, 05:46 PM~11337438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
i knew we were at the park nice pics vic


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 60delivery_@Aug 13 2008, 07:51 PM~11338696
> *I was only there for a little bit, when I figure out how to post a pic I will. It looked like a good turn out after I left.
> John
> *


IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT THANKS FOR COMING OUT .THANKS VIC N BIG MIKE FOR ALL THE GREAT PICS


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

I was SoOoOOo dissappointed that I couldn't go I had to work :angry:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 13 2008, 10:08 PM~11339514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a crazy pic. . . . i luv it! :biggrin:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 13 2008, 10:08 PM~11339514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PIC B-MIKE! :biggrin: LIKE THE ORANGE BACK ROUND! :thumbsup: SEE YOU SUNDAY (SANTA ANA HIGH)


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

THANK YOU GOODTIMEScc FOR A HELL-OF-A-TIME! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 13 2008, 11:12 PM~11340029
> *:thumbsup:
> i knew we were at the park nice pics vic
> *


 :uh: :angry: MANN I'M STILL LOOKIN FOR THE ONES OF MARAVILLA HITTIN BACK BUMPER :0 I'LL POST THEM AS SOON AS I GET THEM


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53+Aug 14 2008, 10:47 AM~11343263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 14 2008, 05:45 PM~11346935
> *:uh:  :angry: MANN I'M STILL LOOKIN FOR THE ONES OF MARAVILLA HITTIN BACK BUMPER :0 I'LL POST THEM AS SOON AS I GET THEM
> *


hey vic, do you get any pics or video when he was hoppin it with the monte?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

NAH,I WASN'T AROUND


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 14 2008, 05:57 PM~11347033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GET READY FOR THE NEXT OHANA CC CRUISE NIGHT! :biggrin: IT'LL BE HAPPENIN 09/06/08 AT THE SAME SPOT MICHAEL ANGELOS PIZZA WITH CONJUCTION OF Mc DONALD's AND DEL TACO IN ONTARIO!

2467 S. EUCLID AVE. 
MICHAEL ANGELO'S PIZZA
ONTARIO, CA. 91762

FROM L.A. & O.C. AREA: TAKE THE 60 FWY. EAST TOWARD SAN BERNADINO AND EXIT EUCLID. MAKE RIGHT ON EUCLID AVE. AND GO DOWN TILL YOU SEE THE ADDRESS.

FROM SAN BERN. AREA: TAKE THE 60 FWY WEST TOWARD LOS ANGELES AND EXIT EUCLID AVE. MAKE LEFT ON EUCLID AVE. AND GO DOWN TILL YOU SEE THE ADDRESS.

LOCATION IS NEAR THE 60 FWY. CALL IF ANYBODY HAS ANY QUESTIONS.  

TIME: 5:00PM TO 9PM. BUT EARLY ARRIVALS ARE WELCOME!  

THERE WILL BE GOOD FOOD! :biggrin: 


INFO. CONTACT: BIG RAY (323)816-3494  
RAY JR (909)262-5221 :biggrin: 
& ART (909)837-4238  

SPECIAL SHOUT TO THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO HAVE A GOOD TIME: TRADITION, TOGETHER, TRAFFIC, SCION IMAGE, FINE LINE, LATIN LUXURY, CONTGIOUS, LATIN LUXURY, OLD MEMORIES, DOWN SOUTH, G2G, ONTARIO CLASSICS, CLASSICS, TRUCHA, ELUSIVE, RELICS, THEE ARTISTICS, AND TO THE MANY SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME OUT!

SO LET'S GET READY FOR THE NEXT ONE 09/06/08! :thumbsup: SPECIAL SHOUT OUT WELCOME GOES OUT TO: TRADITION, TRAFFIC, TOGETHER, THEE ARTISTICS, MILLENIUM, STRICTLY FAMILY, NEW MOVEMENT, ELEGENTS, HERENCIA, SOUTH SIDE, LOS ANGELES, LATIN LUXURY, DISTINGUISHED, DEVOTION, LEGENDS, UNIQUES,OLD MEMORIES, DOWN SOUTH, AMIGOS, NEW WAVE, REFLECTIONS, WESTSIDE, TRUCHA, G2G, RELICS, CONTAGIOUS, ONTARIO CLASSICS, CALI STYLE, L.A. STYLE, MIDNIGHT STYLE, INFINITE, VIEJITOS, SANTANA, BROWNROOTS, LA STYLE, STREET STYLE, REALITY, TIMELESS ANTIQUE, DISTINGUISHED, FINE LINE, L.A.'s FINEST, UCE, STRAIGHT CLOWNIN, HYPNOTIZED, HEAVEN BOUND, ALTERED ONES, STYLISTICS, TECHNIQUES, DIP'N, LUV ONES, CLASSIC BOMBS, PHAROAHS, PHAROAHS (so. bay), OLDIES, SCION IMAGE, KNOCKTURNAL, SWIFT, ELITE, STYLE, MAJESTICS, INDIVIDUALS, BIG TYMERZ, ROLLERZ ONLY, GROUPE, MANIAACOS, DUKES, NATURAL HIGH, EPICS, GOODTIMES, CASUALS, OLDIES, CLASSIFIED, ELUSIVE, ONE BAD CREATION, NIGHT CROWD, STATUS, HEAVEN, REALITY, PREMIER, IMPERIALS, LIFESTYLE, NITE OWLS, TEMPTATION, ROYAL FANTSIES, ROYAL FAMILIA, AND ANY MANY OTHERS RIDERS OUT THERE COME ON DOWN! :yes: :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup: :cheesy:  :biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup:
quote=JROCK,Aug 6 2008, 02:03 AM~11272215]
















































[/quote]
















































http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm253/REPRESENTER1/OHANA%20CRUISE
[img]http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm253/REPRESENTER1/MISC/PICT0279-1.jpg


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Aug 14 2008, 11:50 AM~11343296
> *I was SoOoOOo dissappointed that I couldn't go I had to work :angry:
> *


FOR TWO YEARS STRAIGHT........ :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

Here's some pictures I took. 

http://www.eight08.net/2002/08goodtimesocpicnic.html


----------

